# Driveler Thread #29 Set Em Up Joe....



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

naw, I think you got it AND got a vid!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

And congrats to hdm03 for being the last approved post on the driveler thread # 28!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> naw, I think you got it AND got a vid!


cool


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

And for his efforts...I'll dig real deep and find him a new avatar!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ahhh the smell of a brand new driveler. 

Oh boy....I get to go to the dentist today and see how much this broken tooth will cost me.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And congrats to hdm03 for being the last approved post on the driveler thread # 28!





boneboy96 said:


> And for his efforts...I'll dig real deep and find him a new avatar!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ahhh the smell of a brand new driveler.
> 
> Oh boy....I get to go to the dentist today and see how much this broken tooth will cost me.



sorry, I might have done that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, now,,,,,,,,,,where were we? Pickled Banana Peppers and the remote control so Keebs could fast forward to Freaky Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> And for his efforts...I'll dig real deep and find him a new avatar!


 but, but, but, I won't recognize him if you do that!!!!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Ahhh the smell of a brand new driveler.
> 
> Oh boy....I get to go to the dentist today and see how much this broken tooth will cost me.


 ouch, hope it ain't tooooo bad!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sorry that I might have done that



which one....made the smell or broke the tooth.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, off to take the B&C for the trip of a lifetime!  Later


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, I won't recognize him if you do that!!!!!!!!
> 
> ouch, hope it ain't tooooo bad!



Me too Keebsolishus.....


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, off to take the B&C for the trip of a lifetime!  Later


Good luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh!!! Here y'all are!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> which one....made the smell or broke the tooth.



pppffrrrrrttt....  oops


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh!!! Here y'all are!!









blood on the ground said:


> pppffrrrrrttt....  oops


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



what?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what?


 Quack & hdm03 are rubbin off on you


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> pppffrrrrrttt....  oops



Dang it...there goes that fresh new smell.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Quack & hdm03 are rubbin off on you



Hey; I'm just sittin ova here minding my own business


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hey; I'm just sittin ova here minding my own business


 and your point would beeee.................... 

LUNCH CALLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and your point would beeee....................
> 
> LUNCH CALLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!



Wut we havin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

more runnin gear


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wut we havin?


left over cheekun wings, mashed taters & my veggie concoction..... lawd, I can't WAIT for the maters!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> more runnin gear


 me too, sorta, I guess you'd call it flying gear though.......... nuked some & fried some, gotta have a little spice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm gonna be productive today !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> left over cheekun wings, mashed taters & my veggie concoction..... lawd, I can't WAIT for the maters!!!!!!



Picked 18 yesterday!! Mater sammiches, I reckon...



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna be productive today !!



Not without help from others!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Picked 18 yesterday!! Mater sammiches, I reckon...
> 
> 
> 
> Not without help from others!!!






Headed to Wrightsville to pick up 20 bags of scratch feed, 20 bags of wheat, and 20 bags of kone !!!  Carrying one of my adopted nephews for the unloading !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Wrightsville to pick up 20 bags of scratch feed, 20 bags of wheat, and 20 bags of kone !!!  Carrying one of my adopted nephews for the unloading !!!



wachu feedin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wachu feedin...





It's for my bird feeder . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna be productive today !!


 lemme know how that goes..........


Jeff C. said:


> Picked 18 yesterday!! Mater sammiches, I reckon...


 tease!!!!  Had some more jars given to me over the week end, gearing up to be ready for some serious canning before too long!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> left over cheekun wings, mashed taters & my veggie concoction..... lawd, I can't WAIT for the maters!!!!!!


My parents went to Tifton this morning, they could have loaded you up with maters.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> My parents went to Tifton this morning, they could have loaded you up with maters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Wrightsville to pick up 20 bags of scratch feed, 20 bags of wheat, and 20 bags of kone !!!  Carrying one of my adopted nephews for the unloading !!!



 That's what I'm talkin about!!



Keebs said:


> lemme know how that goes..........
> 
> tease!!!!  Had some more jars given to me over the week end, gearing up to be ready for some serious canning before too long!



Not really, the maters have out performed everything else though. Peppers have done well, squash nada, cucumbers ok. That's about it!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not really, the maters have out performed everything else though. Peppers have done well, squash nada, cucumbers ok. That's about it!


I have small ones coming on now with more blooms, I'm just crossin my fingers........ bell peppers are starting to make, I've been cutting okra for a little over a week now, squash is doing good too, I'm just not going to put up a lot to "fry" this year, it'll be a blanch/stew/freeze with the squash, and the cucumbers........... well, they'd do REAL well if the chickens are kept out (had to clip wings AGAIN!) Got a few eggplants & the banana peppers and that wraps up the gardening section for today, have a great day, folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have small ones coming on now with more blooms, I'm just crossin my fingers........ bell peppers are starting to make, I've been cutting okra for a little over a week now, squash is doing good too, I'm just not going to put up a lot to "fry" this year, it'll be a blanch/stew/freeze with the squash, and the cucumbers........... well, they'd do REAL well if the chickens are kept out (had to clip wings AGAIN!) Got a few eggplants & the banana peppers and that wraps up the gardening section for today, have a great day, folks!



Oh wait!! I forgot Jaguars  .........It did purty good considering the circumstances. He used unpopped colonels, planted in the worst dirt around here(not even in the garden bed), I transplanted after germination, and 2-3  plants survived and grew into stalks, producing 6-7 ears of  

He saw some ants crawlin on them, so he picked them in a hissy fit about it 

I reckon I need to take some pics, he wanted me to show y'all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's for my bird feeder . . .



yep thats what i thought


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh wait!! I forgot Jaguars  .........It did purty good considering the circumstances. He used unpopped colonels, planted in the worst dirt around here(not even in the garden bed), I transplanted after germination, and 2-3  plants survived and grew into stalks, producing 6-7 ears of
> 
> He saw some ants crawlin on them, so he picked them in a hissy fit about it
> 
> I reckon I need to take some pics, he wanted me to show y'all


Aaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!
 Now git them pics on here for that sweet young'un!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh wait!! I forgot Jaguars  .........It did purty good considering the circumstances. He used unpopped colonels, planted in the worst dirt around here(not even in the garden bed), I transplanted after germination, and 2-3  plants survived and grew into stalks, producing 6-7 ears of
> 
> He saw some ants crawlin on them, so he picked them in a hissy fit about it
> 
> I reckon I need to take some pics, he wanted me to show y'all



Go JAG! You better show us pics.
When the boy was young we asked him what he wanted us to plant in the garden. He said popcorn  and hot dogs.   He was thrilled when he saw the corn growing.
I got a little weiner dog as a pet. Does that count


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 19, 2012)

deff leppard


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go JAG! You better show us pics.
> When the boy was young we asked him what he wanted us to plant in the garden. He said popcorn  and hot dogs.   He was thrilled when he saw the corn growing.
> I got a little weiner dog as a pet. Does that count





Seth carter said:


> deff leppard


 where you been?


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> deff leppard


Lamb of God.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwwwww!!!!!!!!
> Now git them pics on here for that sweet young'un!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go JAG! You better show us pics.
> When the boy was young we asked him what he wanted us to plant in the garden. He said popcorn  and hot dogs.   He was thrilled when he saw the corn growing.
> I got a little weiner dog as a pet. Does that count



I will.........eventually!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I will.........eventually!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where you been?



Didn't you see Quack's post earlier. He's in Wrightsville and his young'n has taken over the puter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>








Dat was sposed to be


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 19, 2012)

I would rather be fdrankin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Didn't you see Quack's post earlier. He's in Wrightsville and his young'n has taken over the puter.





Jeff C. said:


> Dat was sposed to be








 ok......... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





blood on the ground said:


> I would rather be fdrankin


 funny, I know EXACTLY what you mean........ igottagetalife........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2012)

Dang bumper's 'bout draggin the ground, waiting on the help and his HAWT gal friend to arrive !!!  Hope she brought her kini !!!! 



Uncle Creepy in da house !!!!!!!!  


Oh, one shot 'o Crown and 1 BL . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 19, 2012)

$689 worth of seed to throw on the ground, what a idiot.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bumper's 'bout draggin the ground, waiting on the help and his HAWT gal friend to arrive !!!  Hope she brought her kini !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We thought you'd done gone & be back by now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> $689 worth of seed to throw on the ground, what a idiot.



Cabbage Patch done got took to da' cleaners...


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> $689 worth of seed to throw on the ground, what a idiot.



For what?!





Sup yall ...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> $689 worth of seed to throw on the ground, what a idiot.



TM said he appreciates it.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cabbage Patch done got took to da' cleaners...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> TM said he appreciates it.



I'll be out back hiding somewhere...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be out back hiding somewhere...


 he's gonna git you!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just woke up. Hope everyone had a enjoyable day as I was sleeping.
 ;]


----------



## Keebs (Jul 19, 2012)

Looooky at the time!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I just woke up. Hope everyone had a enjoyable day as I was sleeping.
> ;]



Now what?


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now what?



Water..and a shower. 
lol


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I just woke up. Hope everyone had a enjoyable day as I was sleeping.
> ;]



Durn, and i thought i slept in late.


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Durn, and i thought i slept in late.


This Pepsi generation is gonna be the death of us


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> This Pepsi generation is gonna be the death of us



haha I totally grew up with coke...not that I drink it. lol But coke over pepsi, anyday. ;p


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> This Pepsi generation is gonna be the death of us



Only thing pepsi ever did right was mountain dew...other than that gimme a coke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

slip said:


> only thing pepsi ever did right was mountain dew...other than that gimme a coke.



10-4!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4!!


I can't be the only one old enough to remember the pepsi generation commercials.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> This Pepsi generation is gonna be the death of us


----------



## slip (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> I can't be the only one old enough to remember the pepsi generation commercials.


Nope ...


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



He is too ^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Home at last.....
Man, what a week. I can't take no more so i'm taking tomorrow off. Sleep late, load truck, and go check trailcams before Fishbro and co. get here for the weekend pig slaughter. 
I need tree time bad...


----------



## Self! (Jul 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last.....
> Man, what a week. I can't take no more so i'm taking tomorrow off. Sleep late, load truck, and go check trailcams before Fishbro and co. get here for the weekend pig slaughter.
> I need tree time bad...




Look here feller...I am on vacation next week. If you so much as even think about going hunting or fishing...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Home at last.....
> Man, what a week. I can't take no more so i'm taking tomorrow off. Sleep late, load truck, and go check trailcams before Fishbro and co. get here for the weekend pig slaughter.
> I need tree time bad...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2012)

Bug, I do hope that all is goin` better for you...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


>



I thought you and Bubbette were gonna go fondue pot shopping? 
 Okay, i was hoping Fishypoo could talk you into coming up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you and Bubbette were gonna go fondue pot shopping?
> Okay, i was hoping Fishypoo could talk you into coming up.



Fondue pot shopping??? Then you gotta get those miniature frog giggers to put your weenies on too, and then some candles for atmosphere. (don't ask me why it always has to be dark at a cheese dippin restaurant?) might as well get a couple of lava lamps to complete the atmosphere...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now what?



I don't know....you tell me....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I don't know....you tell me....



Dang Meg, you got taller...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Meg, you got taller...



Wearin' my elevator shoes today.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wearin' my elevator shoes today.......



My head hurts....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 19, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bug, I do hope that all is goin` better for you...



Thanks Nick 

Until last night around 8:30, I would've said things were looking up.

Now not so much. Good, better, bad, worse. It's a horrible cycle that has aged me and has me mentally and physically worn slap out. 

I'm really praying that two nights of no freedom, not being able to eat what/when you want, only a cot and gray block walls to stare at and having your mama tell you during your only free phone call that you're gonna have to sit there until I feel like getting you out, might do the trick. 

I can only pray from here on out. I can't do any more for him. 

The only good thing to come out of the last 48 hours of my son's life is that I think he sees now, the people he thought were his friends, really aren't. They were all involved in the latest mishap, but his buddies hung him out to dry and let him take the fall for everything. 


I had no idea that shoplifting was a new drug and kids are getting high off of it and addicted to it. 

Hardest thing I've ever had to do in my life. Listen to my son beg and plead for mercy and bail and then tell him I thought he needed more time to think about what he'd done, tell him I love him and then hang up on him. 

I still don't understand how a kid goes from being on the honor roll, having a scholarship to college and the world by the tail, to not graduating and getting a criminal record in 8 months time without a chemical substance involved. I'm just speechless over the entire last year of our lives. 


He's got a long, hard road to walk. If only he'll learn from the past 8 months.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My head hurts....



Been a tough stretch in the experimental heart lab lately.......


----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2012)

Praying for ya T-Bug!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Nick
> 
> Until last night around 8:30, I would've said things were looking up.
> 
> ...



My sincere best wishes and prayers for  you and your family.

My youngest was on her way to the same thing until we got her into college about 5 hours away from her circle of "friends".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

Think I'll have one more cold one!!! 

Tbug, sorry to hear what y'all have gone through over the past year.


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll have one more cold one!!!
> 
> Tbug, sorry to hear what y'all have gone through over the past year.



Have one for me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Have one for me..



I'll drink this one to your recovery and good health!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll drink this one to your recovery and good health!!



Heres to recovery and good health!  Cheer Cheer     

Oh and the B&C came thru just fine today.   Didn't even need to lop anything off.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Crickett (Jul 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh and the B&C came thru just fine today.   Didn't even need to lop anything off.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2012)

A prayer for Tbug (I gots a picher for ya  )











A drank fer bro kracker 






An a  fer me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Heres to recovery and good health!  Cheer Cheer
> 
> Oh and the B&C came thru just fine today.   Didn't even need to lop anything off.



Glad to hear that, Bob!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes y'all. Today marks the 1 year anniversary between me and this broke ankle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks for the well wishes y'all. Today marks the 1 year anniversary between me and this broke ankle.



Dang, what a coincidence!! Has there been any favorable news recently?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks for the well wishes y'all. Today marks the 1 year anniversary between me and this broke ankle.


Hope this time next year that broke ankle is a distant memory!!

Time to find a soft place to rest my head for the evening!!!

Best wishes for all Tomorrow!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, what a coincidence!! Has there been any favorable news recently?


A little bit, my new surgeon thinks he can get it to heal without fusing it. I had surgery about 6 weeks ago to remove all the hardware the 1st surgeon put in because of infection. 
Right now my doc is more concerned with getting the incisions to heal which is a pain because I'm diabetic.

I can't do anything but lay here with my foot propped up and it is booooooorrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg.

I haven't been out of the house since last Tuesday and it sucks.

Oh well, it could be worse, at least I am able to get out some, a lot of people wish they could do that much.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2012)

Tgif!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 20, 2012)

Mornin Peeps.....thus begins my weekend on call........Ughhh....Coffee is going to be my friend these next few days.....
On the lighter side, since bama has hunting plans...our rain percentage forcast has vastly improved!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 20, 2012)

Well if my internal calendar is correct this is POETS day so here is the coffee to start the day early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Tgif!


whatz the big deal? we just that much closer ta mundy


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin Peeps.....thus begins my weekend on call........Ughhh....Coffee is going to be my friend these next few days.....
> On the lighter side, since bama has hunting plans...our rain percentage forcast has vastly improved!!


mernin KY,



Hankus said:


>


sup cuz


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well if my internal calendar is correct this is POETS day so here is the coffee to start the day early.



thank ya sir


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks Nick
> 
> Until last night around 8:30, I would've said things were looking up.
> 
> ...


dang that young'uns hide!!  But you know you got my 's & !


boneboy96 said:


> Heres to recovery and good health!  Cheer Cheer
> 
> Oh and the B&C came thru just fine today.   Didn't even need to lop anything off.


 Good Deal!!!

Hey Ya'll.............. TGIF!!!!!!!! and yes, closer to Monday but I got blank days between now & then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> A little bit, my new surgeon thinks he can get it to heal without fusing it. I had surgery about 6 weeks ago to remove all the hardware the 1st surgeon put in because of infection.
> Right now my doc is more concerned with getting the incisions to heal which is a pain because I'm diabetic.
> 
> I can't do anything but lay here with my foot propped up and it is booooooorrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggg.
> ...



Sounds like somebody needs to come pick you up and take you somewhere....get some adrenalin flowin or somthin!!


OH!!! Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dang that young'uns hide!!  But you know you got my 's & !
> 
> Good Deal!!!
> 
> Hey Ya'll.............. TGIF!!!!!!!! and yes, closer to Monday but I got blank days between now & then!





Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to come pick you up and take you somewhere....get some adrenalin flowin or somthin!!
> 
> 
> OH!!! Mornin Folks!!!


yer both late!!! 10 min in time out...


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer both late!!! 10 min in time out...


make me...................... 


kracker said:


> Morning folks...


 Mernin!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
Man, that felt so good to sleep late. Gonna finish this cup of coffee, gas up the 4-wheeler, and head to the lease to check trailcams.


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like somebody needs to come pick you up and take you somewhere....get some adrenalin flowin or somthin!!
> 
> 
> OH!!! Mornin Folks!!!


Soon as I come off some of these meds, a good friend of mine is coming after me. The last time he did, I drank 4 beers and was higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Man, that felt so good to sleep late. Gonna finish this cup of coffee, gas up the 4-wheeler, and head to the lease to check trailcams.


 don't forget your helmet, knee pads & other precautionary paraphernalia.........


kracker said:


> Soon as I come off some of these meds, a good friend of mine is coming after me. The last time he did, I drank 4 beers and was _*higher a hippy on a helicopter ride*_.


 how high is that?


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't forget your helmet, knee pads & other precautionary paraphernalia.........
> 
> how high is that?


You'd think I was high when I typed that....

I was in a very good mood that night, the happy drunk.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't forget your helmet, knee pads & other precautionary paraphernalia.........
> 
> how high is that?



Bout that high


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer both late!!! 10 min in time out...



Uhhhh....only 10 mins? 



kracker said:


> Morning folks...



Mornin Boss!!


Got a out of nowhere call to go to work in ATL, but they resolved the issue, don't need me now  could've used the $$$


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't forget your helmet, knee pads & other precautionary paraphernalia.........
> 
> how high is that?




 I knew SOMEONE might care. 
I actually bought a pair of goggles last week cause i kept getting sandin my eyes while riding. Plan to use them today.


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bout that high



I do need to say those were 32oz. beers I was drinking that night. I'm not in Olympic training right now, but four, 12oz. beers ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Soon as I come off some of these meds, a good friend of mine is coming after me. The last time he did, I drank 4 beers and was higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride.



Well, I was about to, but if ya got somethin lined up....

I had a plan for the Jaguar and I to come pick ya up, strap ya down in the back of the truck with a cooler full, and go hit some of them winding roads.... fuhgetaboudit for a while  



Hankus said:


> Bout that high



BTDT!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> You'd think I was high when I typed that....
> 
> I was in a very good mood that night, the happy drunk.


 happy drunk!


Hankus said:


> Bout that high


 10-4



rhbama3 said:


> I knew SOMEONE might care.
> I actually bought a pair of goggles last week cause i kept getting sandin my eyes while riding. Plan to use them today.


 you know I do!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mornin' folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Man, that felt so good to sleep late. Gonna finish this cup of coffee, gas up the 4-wheeler, and head to the lease to check trailcams.


times are hard bro, keep your head up , you will make it


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh....only 10 mins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it only takes five  idjit!


kracker said:


> I do need to say those were 32oz. beers I was drinking that night. I'm not in Olympic training right now, but four, 12oz. beers ain't gonna do it.


Im really good at sport drankin


Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin' folks



mornin...it aint mornin anymore


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin' folks


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> times are hard bro, keep your head up , you will make itit only takes five  idjit!Im really good at sport drankin
> mornin...it aint mornin anymore


 well looky who got up on da rong side of the bed this mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well looky who got up on da rong side of the bed this mornin!



I cant help you were in my spot


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> times are hard bro, keep your head up , you will make it
> 
> it only takes five  idjit!
> 
> ...



Good. That means I go home early 



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I cant help you were in my spot


 was NOT!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs?


 yes darlin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes darlin?




Mornin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin' folks



Mernin 



blood on the ground said:


> times are hard bro, keep your head up , you will make it
> 
> it only takes five  idjit!
> 
> ...



Fer me maybe...I was talkin bout her!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> was NOT!
> 
> yes darlin?



 dont chootme


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I was about to, but if ya got somethin lined up....
> 
> I had a plan for the Jaguar and I to come pick ya up, strap ya down in the back of the truck with a cooler full, and go hit some of them winding roads.... fuhgetaboudit for a while
> 
> ...



I will hold you to that Sir.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...


 Glad *someone* is in a better mood 'round here!


blood on the ground said:


> dont chootme


 why not, I need practice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Glad *someone* is in a better mood 'round here!
> 
> why not, I need practice!





 I`m always in a good mood!!  


Just got a lot to ponder over and deal with right now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m always in a good mood!!
> 
> 
> Just got a lot to ponder over and deal with right now.


 you're good at ponderin............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

The Jaguar went into a torrent of abuse regarding OVAMA yesterday evenin....Lawd, I wish I had it on video!! 

Might have to start posting some of it in the PF, they'll all be  and


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're good at ponderin............





Sometimes. This time, not so good...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2012)

hey ya'll drive by


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometimes. This time, not so good...





mudracing101 said:


> hey ya'll drive by


 I don't like your new work situation!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't like your new work situation!



 Me either. I'm hungry lunch time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`...





'Moanin ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me either. I'm hungry lunch time



I heard dat!! 

What we havin??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat!!
> 
> What we havin??



Going to wipe out the buffet


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Peas, cornbread, mater, onions and tea.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me either. _*I'm hungry*_ lunch time


 at least I know it ain't changed ya none!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin ...





kracker said:


> Peas, cornbread, mater, onions and tea.


 lawd, if I were to set at a table with you, I'd think I was at my Granny's house!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jaguar went into a torrent of abuse regarding OVAMA yesterday evenin....Lawd, I wish I had it on video!!
> 
> Might have to start posting some of it in the PF, they'll all be  and












Hey y'all......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat!!
> 
> What we havin??


 ah-hem, you done forgot something??? Hhhhhmmmmm???


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all......


 Hiya Crickett!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin ...




 Mornin`. Nice baby pics... 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all......





Mornin` Miss Crickett.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2012)

My my...what to eat...what to eat?


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> at least I know it ain't changed ya none!
> 
> 
> 
> lawd, if I were to set at a table with you, I'd think I was at my Granny's house!



Having to stay at my parents house does have 3 advantages: breakfast, dinner and supper.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> My my...what to eat...what to eat?


yer late I ate it already


kracker said:


> Having to stay at my parents house does have 3 advantages: breakfast, dinner and supper.



ssshhhhweet.......good home cookin to...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Having to stay at my parents house does have 3 advantages: breakfast, dinner and supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin ...



Didja get the bird seed out?? 



kracker said:


> Peas, cornbread, mater, onions and tea.



I could handle that!!



Keebs said:


> at least I know it ain't changed ya none!
> 
> 
> 
> lawd, if I were to set at a table with you, I'd think I was at my Granny's house!



That or Momma's!! 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all......



Hey Crikett! Yeah...ha said he was gonna go on TV and embarrass O-Vama



Keebs said:


> ah-hem, you done forgot something??? Hhhhhmmmmm???
> 
> Hiya Crickett!



Comin up.....direckley!! 



boneboy96 said:


> My my...what to eat...what to eat?



I had to settle for a couple of fried egg sammiches


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Crikett! Yeah...ha said he was gonna go on TV and embarrass O-Vama
> 
> 
> 
> Comin up.....direckley!!


 I bet JMan could do it, too!
~drumming fingers~waiting~....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet JMan could do it, too!
> ~drumming fingers~waiting~....................



Hands on her hip, lettin her backbone slip, battin her eyes, and lookin straight at meee.....lookin straight at me!! 




Someone was knockin at the door, went to see who it was, dude lookin for scrap-iron, lookin at me real funny

After I walked back inside somethin tickled just under my nose.....forgot I had nicked myself shavin this mornin and stuck a patch of toilet paper on it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hands on her hip, lettin her backbone slip, battin her eyes, and lookin straight at meee.....lookin straight at me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Chief, gotta bushhawg and harrow first, then commence to slanging !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet JMan could do it, too!
> ~drumming fingers~waiting~....................



Good lord don't teach JMan about drumming fingers......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, gotta bushhawg and harrow first, then commence to slanging !!!



10-4  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lord don't teach JMan about drumming fingers......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I bet JMan could do it, too!
> ~drumming fingers~waiting~....................



Wouldn't take much to embarrass Ovoma. I'd pay good money to see that.



Jeff C. said:


> Hands on her hip, lettin her backbone slip, battin her eyes, and lookin straight at meee.....lookin straight at me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good lord don't teach JMan about drumming fingers......








trudat!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wouldn't take much to embarrass Ovoma. I'd pay good money to see that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wouldn't take much to embarrass Ovoma. I'd pay good money to see that.





Keebs said:


> trudat!



I'm tellin.....you stold one her


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tellin.....you stold one her


 tattle tale!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Wife left a sink full of dirty dishes, hope she isn't mistakenly thinking that I'm gonna clean up???


'Cause I'm headed to da beer sto, and spending as long as I can stand on the tractor !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left a sink full of dirty dishes, hope she isn't mistakenly thinking that I'm gonna clean up???
> 
> 
> 'Cause I'm headed to da beer sto, and spending as long as I can stand on the tractor right after I clean up all the dishes..!!!



Fixed it for you. We all know better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left a sink full of dirty dishes, hope she isn't mistakenly thinking that I'm gonna clean up???
> 
> 
> 'Cause I'm headed to da beer sto, and spending as long as I can stand on the tractor !!!





Didin`t this happen one time before with disastrous consequences?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Didin`t this happen one time before with disastrous consequences?






Nawsa, that was the 4 wheeler . . . 



The 4 wheeler I've just gotten is much more powerful and heavy, I'm purty sure it's gonna leave a mark one day . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nawsa, that was the 4 wheeler . . .
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 wheeler I've just gotten is much more powerful and heavy, I'm purty sure it's gonna leave a mark one day . .





Oh yea, I remember now. You know, a tractor ain`t nothin` but a real big 4 wheeler. Might want to let Miz Dawn drive you around and hand you ice cold beers as you need em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 20, 2012)

Happy Ramadan everyone! man im hungry


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Kracker, looks like you just got a pint Mason jar filled with ice and a good shot of my Makers Mark.


----------



## kracker (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Kracker, looks like you just got a pint Mason jar filled with ice and a good shot of my Makers Mark.


 
Hold onto it for me and the first time I get down your way, I'll collect her...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Ramadan everyone! man im hungry



Rama'what? I thought you were at a Holiday Inn Express...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, I remember now. You know, a tractor ain`t nothin` but a real big 4 wheeler. Might want to let Miz Dawn drive you around and hand you ice cold beers as you need em.



Nic this new 4 wheeler is amazing, power steering, GPS, 3k winch, EFI, 2" lift with 26" tires/rims, 680cc's, automatic, coiled over shocks.  Ms Dawn LOVES it !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hold onto it for me and the first time I get down your way, I'll collect her...










Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic this new 4 wheeler is amazing, power steering, GPS, 3k winch, EFI, 2" lift with 26" tires/rims, 680cc's, automatic, coiled over shocks.  Ms Dawn LOVES it !!!





Try not to tear it all to pieces and we`ll use it to run down hogs when we come to visit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Try not to tear it all to pieces and we`ll use it to run down hogs when we come to visit!





Looks like she just rolled off the showroom floor, and that's the way I plan on keeping  'em !!!



I'll believe it when I see you and Ms Sheryl pull into the farm  !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like she just rolled off the showroom floor, and that's the way I plan on keeping  'em !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see you and Ms Sheryl pull into the farm  !!!





Soon as we get some spare time. And believe me, we need some time away from here!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh, meant to tell ya'll, Elaine and Mitch brought Tucker and Mason over to da Shak yesterday evening to work the dogs on some loooooooooong distant duck retrieves !!!!  Both dogs did awesome, marking and retrieving what I would guessestimate to be AT least 150 yard retrieves !!!


Then Mason figured out that Suzy was in heat, he wasn't sure what was going on, but that puppy followed her EVERYWHERE !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Soon as we get some spare time. And believe me, we need some time away from here!!!!!!!






Just lemme know bro, and we'll bust it wide open !!!  I'm thinking a 4x4 would probably alleviate some of your knee probs???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just lemme know bro, and we'll bust it wide open !!!  I'm thinking a 4x4 would probably alleviate some of your knee probs???





I know Makers Mark helps.  

I`ll probably get one in the next year or two. I`ve been puttin` off gettin` one since those 3 wheelers first came out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just thought that I would give a wave to all of you fellow drivelers this afternoon.  My golfing vacation is about over and I will be home tomorrow by noon hopefully.  Sure missed being online this week and missing out on all of the good stuff that has happened this week.

Hope to get back online early Monday morning with a good cup of coffee from Gobblin.  Stay out of trouble this weekend and show up for roll-call on Monday morning!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I know Makers Mark helps.
> 
> I`ll probably get one in the next year or two. I`ve been puttin` off gettin` one since those 3 wheelers first came out.





You'll love this place, catfish pond, bream and BIG bass pond (with gators) borders the river, you can pillage all day !!!  And Ms Sheryl and Dawn can lay up in the farm house cookin for us . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You'll love this place, catfish pond, bream and BIG bass pond (with gators) borders the river, you can pillage all day !!!  And Ms Sheryl and Dawn can lay up in the farm house cookin for us . . .





Sounds fine!! Can I bring my flyrod and 22 rifle?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just thought that I would give a wave to all of you fellow drivelers this afternoon.  My golfing vacation is about over and I will be home tomorrow by noon hopefully.  Sure missed being online this week and missing out on all of the good stuff that has happened this week.
> 
> Hope to get back online early Monday morning with a good cup of coffee from Gobblin.  Stay out of trouble this weekend and show up for roll-call on Monday morning!!!


 Wondering when you'd remember us! 


Nicodemus said:


> Sounds fine!! Can I bring my flyrod and 22 rifle?


And me?? pick me up on the way through!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wondering when you'd remember us!
> 
> And me?? pick me up on the way through!!!



 That`s my Keebs right there!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just thought that I would give a wave to all of you fellow drivelers this afternoon.  My golfing vacation is about over and I will be home tomorrow by noon hopefully.  Sure missed being online this week and missing out on all of the good stuff that has happened this week.
> 
> Hope to get back online early Monday morning with a good cup of coffee from Gobblin.  Stay out of trouble this weekend and show up for roll-call on Monday morning!!!



I haven't forgotten to email you back, I was just waiting til you got back from your trip! 

Howdy y'all! Gonna try another batch of preserves today. Got the inlaws in town!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds fine!! Can I bring my flyrod and 22 rifle?





Anythang ya want !!!!  



'Cept Keebs . . .



Keebs gotta come, I've got a box FULL of Tshirts for her, and they have my masculine smell (BO) all up in 'em . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> _*'Cept Keebs*_ . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OyVey...................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s my Keebs right there!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I haven't forgotten to email you back, I was just waiting til you got back from your trip!
> 
> Howdy y'all! Gonna try another batch of preserves today. Got the inlaws in town!


 wondered what'd happened to you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I haven't forgotten to email you back, I was just waiting til you got back from your trip!
> 
> Howdy y'all! Gonna try another batch of preserves today. Got the inlaws in town!





We thought you had done and forgot about us...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wondered what'd happened to you!



 Been really busy. Just trying to get everything ready for school. So glad for their visit. It's refreshing. They're going to watch the babies for us tomorrow so Rob and I can have an early Anniversary dinner 



Nicodemus said:


> We thought you had done and forgot about us...



Never! Just busy. It'll only get worse next month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Okayyyyyyyyy, now I'm thankin 'bout picking up some bacon wrapped filet mignons, 2" thick, 2 lbs of jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage... Hmmmmmmmm....



I'll do the tractor work later on !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Been really busy. Just trying to get everything ready for school. So glad for their visit. It's refreshing. They're going to watch the babies for us tomorrow so Rob and I can have an early Anniversary dinner
> 
> 
> 
> Never! Just busy. _*It'll only get worse next month*_.


 
Early Congrats on the Anniversary though!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okayyyyyyyyy, now I'm thankin 'bout picking up some bacon wrapped filet mignons, 2" thick, 2 lbs of jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage... Hmmmmmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do the tractor work later on !!!



Brangin' them my way? 



Keebs said:


> Early Congrats on the Anniversary though!



I know  I'll try to check in. But it will mostly be FB if I get to at all. I'll still keep my account active, in case I find time.

And thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Brangin' them my way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Get rid of da inlaws/outlaws/chilluns/husband and I'll brang ya all you can stand . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

Close enough to call it! Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 20, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, wife is coming home early, gotta clean up the kitchen  and make a showing on the tractor . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 20, 2012)

I'ont som!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 20, 2012)

Well it's 5:00 somewhere!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 20, 2012)

Time to git


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Greetings, people!
Just finished downloading and looking at 1100 trailcam pic's.
 I do believe some hogs are gonna die this weekend. 
The first to go is gonna be "Tonka". Bugsy's pet is running everything else off each morning. He gets there to the feeder about 0545 and stays till good daylight. I think a crossbow  100gr. Rage thru the ribcage is in order.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings, people!
> Just finished downloading and looking at 1100 trailcam pic's.
> I do believe some hogs are gonna die this weekend.
> The first to go is gonna be "Tonka". Bugsy's pet is running everything else off each morning. He gets there to the feeder about 0545 and stays till good daylight. I think a crossbow  100gr. Rage thru the ribcage is in order.



Well, if y'all don't kill any we're not going to say it's your fault, but I just gotta throw this out there:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700022

Just saying..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if y'all don't kill any we're not going to say it's your fault, but I just gotta throw this out there:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700022
> 
> Just saying..



Hog dogging ain't for me, but i ain't against it. I refuse to chase down pork rats unless they have been booty shot by a thwackbabe.
Those are some nice ones, but us fat guys like to sit in a deerstand and just shoot what shows up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's a sad day for me....
Hibachi Buffet has dropped fried frog legs from their menu! 
Sure the boiled crawfish and squid chunks marinated in pico de gyo...gallo....gayo.... (whatever) is good, but it was the frog legs that kept me going back.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a sad day for me....
> Hibachi Buffet has dropped fried frog legs from their menu!
> Sure the boiled crawfish and squid chunks marinated in pico de gyo...gallo....gayo.... (whatever) is good, but it was the frog legs that kept me going back.


Bubba??  guess what?????














*I* know how to make pico-de-guya........ but the one that has the fish & shrimp..... civeechee is better..
anticipating the mango pudding I made tonight............
details tomorrow.............


----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 20, 2012)

Quick driveby before bed. Gonna be a busy day tomorrow!!!

Mason just saw his own reflection in a mirror for the first time!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2012)

Morning folks...

Goodnight folks...

See y'all in a few hours.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Mornin peeps, workin at the bighouse today....Is it Friday yet


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peeps, workin at the bighouse today....Is it Friday yet



Call it what you want to.   Call me crazy but I have it as


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Up an atom,,,,,,,,err,,,,,,,,,adam,,,,,,nope, awkwarrrrd, at em'..... yeah that's it up and at em'.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Grass cuttin on my agenda if it isn't rainin today. 

Mornin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Grass cuttin on my agenda if it isn't rainin today.
> 
> Mornin!!!



Should be ok, once this stuff to the north of you clears out. Might get a little noisy before it does though..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should be ok, once this stuff to the north of you clears out. Might get a little noisy before it does though..



This stuff is growin like a wild fire!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This stuff is growin like a wild fire!!!



Old Sol is peaking over the horizon heating that upper atmosphere real fast. I think for your area down into south georgia we have a term that would describe the weather for today. It is called "Powder Keg"..

Lucky Dogs....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Old Sol is peaking over the horizon heating that upper atmosphere real fast. I think for your area down into south georgia we have a term that would describe the weather for today. It is called "Powder Keg"..
> 
> Lucky Dogs....



That figures....especially if I crank it up!! Pookie Luck


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2012)

morning all.   carry on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That figures....especially if I crank it up!! Pookie Luck



No, no, no, no, no. Pookie has a special kind of luck. Your weather for the day is in the forecast. Pookie can go fishing or hunting with a zero chance of rain for the next month and cause a full fledged monsoon, hurricane, tornado apocalypse.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> morning all.   carry on.



Mornin Duuuuude!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lawd, it is muggy here. Slight wind, glasses fogged up and no hogs have appeared yet. Quite a bit of cloud cover with sun peeking every bnow and then. 
 This crossbow is getting awful heavy sitting in this stand.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Back at the mines . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, it is muggy here. Slight wind, glasses fogged up and no hogs have appeared yet. Quite a bit of cloud cover with sun peeking every bnow and then.
> This crossbow is getting awful heavy sitting in this stand.



Kind of drab for a Pookie adventure. It's gotta get better!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at the mines . . .



Sounds kinda quiet in there!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of drab for a Pookie adventure. It's gotta get better!



Or turn into a full fledged Deracho...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of drab for a Pookie adventure. It's gotta get better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Quiet enough for a nap . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or turn into a full fledged Deracho...





Not a deracho, but the bottom just fell out here 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Quiet enough for a nap . . .



Already


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not a deracho, but the bottom just fell out here
> 
> 
> 
> Already






Why not ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not ???



Good point.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not ???



As good a time as any, I reckon!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not ???


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2012)

Mornin y'all! Still rainin here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why not ???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good point.





Hankus said:


>



Nevermind....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Still rainin here!



Mornin...yep, same here!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2012)

Jus hot an muugggggggggggy here at werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Cloudy and overcast, according to the radar all rain is well north of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cloudy and overcast, according to the radar all rain is well north of me.



Give it a couple of hours. It is moving west to east and developing southward as the day goes on. By the time it get's to you it oughta be popping real good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Sun is poppin out here...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Sun is poppin out here...



Better mow while you have an opening..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it a couple of hours. It is moving west to east and developing southward as the day goes on. By the time it get's to you it oughta be popping real good.
> 
> View attachment 677612






Just great, what I really needed is another lightning storm out here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better mow while you have an opening..



I'll need about a 3 hr opening just for my yard, it's still mighty wet right now. I hate mowing wet, thick grass.....does it look like I'll get that duration of an opening?

What's tomorrow or Monday lookin like, Mig?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll need about a 3 hr opening just for my yard, it's still mighty wet right now. I hate mowing wet, thick grass.....does it look like I'll get that duration of an opening?
> 
> What's tomorrow or Monday lookin like, Mig?



30 to 40% chance for the next few days. Set it high and mow it twice...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 30 to 40% chance for the next few days. Set it high and mow it twice...



 Quit readin my mind!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit readin my mind!!



At least I can still post after readin yours. If you could read mine you'd run and hide in horror.... Or shame one, not sure which it is..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least I can still post after readin yours. If you could read mine you'd run and hide in horror.... Or shame one, not sure which it is..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


>






Hi !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!


 well hello there...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Busy, busy, busy . . .


----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Busy, busy, busy . . .



Doing what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Busy, busy, busy . . .





kracker said:


> Doing what?



Yeah, doing what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, we go to shoot hogs and the deer show up. Gave up about 1030 and ate lunch at the Back Porch in Shellman( most excellent). Cam home, took a nap, and about to go back and try it again. It is hot out there, and a few clouds, but no rain on the radar. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> Doing what?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, doing what?






I'ma werkin !!!  


Helped my maintenance men out for about 3 hrs, it's purty dang warm out .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma werkin !!!
> 
> 
> Helped my maintenance men out for about 3 hrs, it's purty dang warm out .



Helped out how? You stand in the shade and keep it cool for them while they worked in the hot sun?


----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma werkin !!!
> 
> 
> Helped my maintenance men out for about 3 hrs, it's purty dang warm out .



Yeah...right. Working on a dru....I mean it's nice of you to help the maintenance guys out.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 21, 2012)

It's raining.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> It's raining.



Has been all day, somewhere...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Helped out how? You stand in the shade and keep it cool for them while they worked in the hot sun?



Lion cloth, a palm leaf, and you.  It might have to take a short trip but you could make him very happy and cool him down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Helped out how? You stand in the shade and keep it cool for them while they worked in the hot sun?





kracker said:


> Yeah...right. Working on a dru....I mean it's nice of you to help the maintenance guys out.





I was operating the boom for them.





Megs840 said:


> It's raining.






Not here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Lion cloth, a palm leaf, and you.  It might have to take a short trip but you could make him very happy and cool him down.



shadddup JLA...


Hooked On Quack said:


> I was operating the boom for them.



Usually where you are concerned if it goes boom there are bad smells involved.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> shadddup JLA...
> 
> 
> Usually where you are concerned if it goes boom there are bad smells involved.






Usually . . . 



Almost time for a cold one !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Usually . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time for a cold one !!!



Drink one or five for me Cabbage Patch...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drink one or five for me Cabbage Patch...





Will only drink 1 beer on the way home from work, 1 mixed drank, supper, shower, bed, repeat...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will only drink 1 beer on the way home from work, 1 mixed drank, supper, shower, bed, repeat...



Mixed drank = likker of choice and ice?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mixed drank = likker of choice and ice?






Basically . . . 




Ya'll see the thread "Health and Fitness forum"?????  


Dood has one twisted avatar, unless I'm missing something??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Helped out how? You stand in the shade and keep it cool for them while they worked in the hot sun?



I would imagine he would prefer your way much better.....sitting in the air conditioned cab of a truck, in the shade of course!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Basically . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reckin we could formulate a veggie fattie recipe to go in the forum??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I would imagine he would prefer your way much better.....sitting in the air conditioned cab of a truck, in the shade of course!!!



You're just jealous because my job is cushier and doesn't involve staring at 400 lb terminally obese patients all day long...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Basically . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No avatar??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Evenin Folks!! Well, got my lawn mowed and maybe a quarter of the old home place.....that was enough for one day. Bob (boneboy) paid me a visit since he was in the area and gave me a nice little break.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Folks!! Well, got my lawn mowed and maybe a quarter of the old home place.....that was enough for one day. Bob (boneboy) paid me a visit since he was in the area and gave me a nice little break.



In other words he impeded your progress..

If anyone wants a good "stir" I figured that the deer hunting forum had become wayyyy to stagnant this close to the season opener. So I gave it a swoosh with an extra large ladle..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7059968#post7059968


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In other words he impeded your progress..
> 
> If anyone wants a good "stir" I figured that the deer hunting forum had become wayyyy to stagnant this close to the season opener. So I gave it a swoosh with an extra large ladle..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7059968#post7059968



Just fer a minute!!  I needed it, although it was cooler ridin the mower....

Lemme check!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



I responed, just for you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL....here dey come!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> LOL....here dey come!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2012)

I tried to explain it so they would understand your 300 lb comment.  They seem a little slow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I tried to explain it so they would understand your 300 lb comment.  They seem a little slow.



So simple even a caveman could get it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So simple even a caveman could get it...



It is sporting if you can take a spotty with a club.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is sporting if you can take a spotty with a club.


Dang man, you're hard core!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2012)

Somebody go find Hugh, and give him a cold beer. He`s lost, and he`s thirsty.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2012)

Fallin from a deer stand hurts. I'll report back later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Somebody go find Hugh, and give him a cold beer. He`s lost, and he`s thirsty.



Just spreadin da luv...



Hankus said:


> Fallin from a deer stand hurts. I'll report back later.



I had to correct my boy on this falsehood earlier. Fallin has never hurt anyone. It's the landing that hurts...

That bein said, hope you've still got all your bones in tact.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just spreadin da luv...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope the fall hurt (smaked L hand). Twisted R knee an ankle on departure. Bashed R shoulder on landing. Landed fsce first  This gonna hurt tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope the fall hurt (smaked L hand). Twisted R knee an ankle on departure. Bashed R shoulder on landing. Landed fsce first  This gonna hurt tomorrow



Dangit man. Time to load up on the ibuprofen and your drank of choice to minimize the trauma of tomorrow..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man. Time to load up on the ibuprofen and your drank of choice to minimize the trauma of tomorrow..



I been drankin all day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been drankin all day



I'm sure that didn't contribute any to putin you in the awkward situation that caused your equilibrium to go all medieval on you and stuff.  I do hope you don't find anything too messed up when the mornin breaks though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope the fall hurt (smaked L hand). Twisted R knee an ankle on departure. Bashed R shoulder on landing. Landed fsce first  This gonna hurt tomorrow





Switch to whiskey now, and save the beer for them little injuries. Thank me later.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sure that didn't contribute any to putin you in the awkward situation that caused your equilibrium to go all medieval on you and stuff.  I do hope you don't find anything too messed up when the mornin breaks though.



The stand broke. I didn't just step off.



Nicodemus said:


> Switch to whiskey now, and save the beer for them little injuries. Thank me later.



Nurse wont allow me a drink right now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The stand broke. I didn't just step off.
> 
> :



That stinks. What kind of stand was it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> The stand broke. I didn't just step off.
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse wont allow me a drink right now





Which nurse you havin` to listen too?


----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Which nurse you havin` to listen too?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

kracker said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dang...y'all having too much fun falling down and such!  Stopped to see Jeff cut some grass!   

Everything he couldn't mow down he took care of in a special way!  

Visit was way too short but we ran out of ammo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

That nurse ain't done gone and give Hankus a knock out drug has she.


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2012)

Tell us a little more on that rifle Boneboy.


----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That nurse ain't done gone and give Hankus a knock out drug has she.


I'm wondering the same thing.....


----------



## kracker (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Hankus, flying ain't nothing , it's just falling with style..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Tell us a little more on that rifle Boneboy.



Suomi M31 from Finland.  Receiver made here in the US...in Oregon.  The Finns ran the Russians and their Nagants out in a hurry with these M31 SMG's.  Stick mag holds 36, drum holds 71.     9mm Para.   Weight empty 11 lbs.  14 lbs with drum loaded up.  13 with stick mag.   These are approx figures...ur mileage may vary!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Suomi M31 from Finland.  Receiver made here in the US...in Oregon.  The Finns ran the Russians and their Nagants out in a hurry with these M31 SMG's.  Stick mag holds 36, drum holds 71.     9mm Para.   Weight empty 11 lbs.  14 lbs with drum loaded up.  13 with stick mag.   These are approx figures...ur mileage may vary!



That looks like one of them evil batman killin guns. You better take that picture down now before Obama comes and gets it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That looks like one of them evil batman killin guns. You better take that picture down now before Obama comes and gets it.



I didn't see any pics of me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I didn't see any pics of me...



Well mister, when JC comes up missin we're blamin you..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2012)

Time to head up to bed eeeeee by!      Niters!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Sunday


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning Gobbleinwoods!    I may just have a cup this morning...gotta work the cob webs outta my head!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning Gobbleinwoods!    I may just have a cup this morning...gotta work the cob webs outta my head!



Slept wif yo mouth open again huh?.. 

Anyone seen Hankus yet this morning? That nurse ever turn him loose?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slept wif yo mouth open again huh?..
> 
> Anyone seen Hankus yet this morning? That nurse ever turn him loose?



Not seen Hankus but if the nurse was Hawt then maybe he hasn't turned her loose.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Still hurts


Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Still hurts
> 
> 
> Mornin



That nurse didnt give you no good drugs to ease the pain?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Still hurts
> 
> 
> Mornin






Hey bud, just got your message, hope you're okay???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fishbait is watching a boar and waiting to see if the rest of the herd shows up. I got a spike bedded down and sleeping 30 yards from me. Fun morning so far.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait is watching a boar and waiting to see if the rest of the herd shows up. I got a spike bedded down and sleeping 30 yards from me. Fun morning so far.





. . . here comes the rain . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That stinks. What kind of stand was it?



Cheapo lock on. The top ladder section broke at the joint to the next section.



Nicodemus said:


> Which nurse you havin` to listen too?



The RN in residence........momma



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slept wif yo mouth open again huh?..
> 
> Anyone seen Hankus yet this morning? That nurse ever turn him loose?



Pain had me fuzzy. Finally got a sleep pass an took it.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Not seen Hankus but if the nurse was Hawt then maybe he hasn't turned her loose.



She was hawt all right. Hottern a wet hornet bout me fallin 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> That nurse didnt give you no good drugs to ease the pain?



No drugs so far



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bud, just got your message, hope you're okay???



Im good. Called before I took up pine diving


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm tired.
*goes back to bed*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I'm tired.
> *goes back to bed*


Tired of what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I'm tired.
> *goes back to bed*





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tired of what?





Heavy lifting???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heavy lifting???



Who's Heavy? He a member here?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's Heavy? He a member here?






He ain't Heavy, he's my brudder . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He ain't Heavy, he's my brudder . . .



Dang you're old...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus fall down!!  OUCH......hope all is in one piece!

Mernin folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus fall down!!  OUCH......hope all is in one piece!
> 
> Mernin folks!!!



Mornin Jeff. You gonna finish that grass the proper way today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fishbait just killed a small boar and missed the second one. I'm making hog noises at the spike but he just won't leave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Jeff. You gonna finish that grass the proper way today?



Mornin Mig, Bob didn't have enough rounds to kill it off yesterday, I reckon I'mon have to!  



rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait just killed a small boar and missed the second one. I'm making hog noises at the spike but he just won't leave.



Tell him shoooo!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning Gang.  Been AWOL for awhile


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Been AWOL for awhile



Hey Heyyyyy, how's it going bro'?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Gang.  Been AWOL for awhile



Mr. Gadget!!! How you doin?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Heyyyyy, how's it going bro'?



Doing good so far.  Got alotta riding in these past few months.



Jeff C. said:


> Mr. Gadget!!! How you doin?



Going good Jeff.  And You??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Doing good so far.  Got alotta riding in these past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Going good Jeff.  And You??



I've missed those pics of some of the rides and adventures you boys take. Sure wish  you'd post some of them up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Doing good so far.  Got alotta riding in these past few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Going good Jeff.  And You??



Good to hear,Kim!!! Doin fine, just biding time til this Summer heat is gone.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 22, 2012)

Mornin folks


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've missed those pics of some of the rides and adventures you boys take. Sure wish  you'd post some of them up.



I kinda dropped the ball on the last 2 rides.  We took very few pics.  It was mostly all GoPro Vids and I am still editing some of them down to size.  

In may we did 1800 miles of the TAT starting in Tellico Plains all the way to Sardis Miss.  Ended up with over 100 gigs of video.  The editing software for the MP4 stuff is new to me so speed is not on my side.

I have been reading a thread from ADV forum about a father and son doing the whole TAT on Klr's.  Right now they are finishing up Utah, some 3800 miles into it and heading for Coot's Bay Or.   I am really thinking on doing this with my son in the next year or so.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good to hear,Kim!!! Doin fine, just biding time til this Summer heat is gone.



I hear ya Jeff.  And all these pop up storms as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm gonna have to start locking the doors to my office.  I work by myself in the middle of nowhere.  Some crack head just came busting in and skeered the crap outta me.  He was wanting a ride to a "friends" house.  I told him to get his butt out and never come onto this property again.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna have to start locking the doors to my office.  I work by myself in the middle of nowhere.  Some crack head just came busting in and skeered the crap outta me.  He was wanting a ride to a "friends" house.  I told him to get his butt out and never come onto this property again.



....Sorry......next time I'll knock before I come in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I kinda dropped the ball on the last 2 rides.  We took very few pics.  It was mostly all GoPro Vids and I am still editing some of them down to size.
> 
> In may we did 1800 miles of the TAT starting in Tellico Plains all the way to Sardis Miss.  Ended up with over 100 gigs of video.  The editing software for the MP4 stuff is new to me so speed is not on my side.
> 
> I have been reading a thread from ADV forum about a father and son doing the whole TAT on Klr's.  Right now they are finishing up Utah, some 3800 miles into it and heading for Coot's Bay Or.   I am really thinking on doing this with my son in the next year or so.



That would be an awesome ride Kim..


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Morning folks.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks.....



Pull up a thumb and have a seat. It's gettin crowded in here this mornin...


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pull up a thumb and have a seat. It's gettin crowded in here this mornin...


Seen that, sounds like our bro Hankus took a pretty good lick. When ya got Momma for a nurse, it's serious. Trust me, I know. Sweet baby Jesus, do I know


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Seen that, sounds like our bro Hankus took a pretty good lick. When ya got Momma for a nurse, it's serious. Trust me, I know. Sweet baby Jesus, do I know



Momma will care for you. Try marrying a nurse. You have to be two steps away from death before they'll pay you any attention...


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Momma will care for you. Try marrying a nurse. You have to be two steps away from death before they'll pay you any attention...


I'm close to it. My wife was within a year of getting her RN degree.

She works for my doc so I can't hide a flipping thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna have to start locking the doors to my office.  I work by myself in the middle of nowhere.  Some crack head just came busting in and skeered the crap outta me.  He was wanting a ride to a "friends" house.  I told him to get his butt out and never come onto this property again.



 Freakin idiot!!!

You think that's bad? My cuz was tellin me about one down the street from him bummin $$ from his wife to go get beer. He was purty ticked off about it too.

 Anyway, he was gettin ready for work one mornin, keep in mind this is about 6:30 am, and had a knock on the door. It was the dude wanting money for beer again  My cuz told him he didn't have any cash on him.......period, now git!!! The dude asked him, "couldn't you just let me follow you to the store and you use your debit card?" 

My cuz was burnin up by now, so he went to his fridge and got the idiot about a 6 pack and told him he ever bothered he and his wife for $$$ or beer again.....he wasn't gonna be happy with the consequences!! I don't think he's been back!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Momma will care for you. Try marrying a nurse. You have to be two steps away from death before they'll pay you any attention...





kracker said:


> I'm close to it. My wife was within a year of getting her RN degree.
> 
> She works for my doc so I can't hide a flipping thing.



Havin a momma thats a nurse is just as bad. If I aint dyin or crippled I'm on my own


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Yall folks is awful rough on a crackhead


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Havin a momma thats a nurse is just as bad. If I aint dyin or crippled I'm on my own



Ya gotta take yer own medicine!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yall folks is awful rough on a crackhead



Yeah well.....they expect you to just drop whatever you're doing, right now!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well.....they expect you to just drop whatever you're doing, right now!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Freakin idiot!!!
> 
> You think that's bad? My cuz was tellin me about one down the street from him bummin $$ from his wife to go get beer. He was purty ticked off about it too.
> 
> ...




Cuz will end up whuppin that boyz butt eventually. 




Hankus said:


> Yall folks is awful rough on a crackhead





Took my bro's 100k Mercedes to PCB one year and while at a convenience store some crackhead walks up to me while I'm getting in the Benz wanting $, told 'em I was flat broke . . .  the look he gave me!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cuz will end up whuppin that boyz butt eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a buddy that became homeless after a nasty divorce and losing his business. I loaned him some money to get back on his feet, but wasn't gonna let him stay here. 

Anyway, his first night homeless he was in his truck in a fast food restaurant parking lot, we were talking on Nextels to each other when a dude pulled up and asked if he could loan him some money for gas. He told him, "Dude, this is my home."


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Jeff. You gonna finish that grass the proper way today?



   I got more ammo!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mig, Bob didn't have enough rounds to kill it off yesterday, I reckon I'mon have to!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him shoooo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


>



Brang it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Time to get some lunch and then get busy, I reckon.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heavy lifting???





Coonhound.

No, I did not rescue hankus after he kissed the ground. lol. 
I would have gladly shared my first aid duffel bag with him though.


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to get some lunch and then get busy, I reckon.


'bout that time....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Coonhound.
> 
> No, I did not rescue hankus after he kissed the ground. lol.
> I would have gladly shared my first aid duffel bag with him though.





You should go see Hankus and nurse him back to health!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should go see Hankus and nurse him back to health!!



Oh the visual...


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should go see Hankus and nurse him back to health!!



 ;]
I think by the time I got there, he'd be perfectly all right.
Kisses always help boo-boos though ;p


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> ;]
> I think by the time I got there, he'd be perfectly all right.
> Kisses always help boo-boos though ;p








Just trying to help my lil buddy out !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> ;]
> I think by the time I got there, he'd be perfectly all right.
> Kisses always help boo-boos though ;p



I promise you if he knows you're comin to nurse him back to health he'll be ailing for at least a few more days...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise you if he knows you're comin to nurse him back to health he'll be ailing for at least a few more days...






I'm feeling a little puny myself . . .


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:
			
		

> I promise you if he knows you're comin to nurse him back to health he'll be ailing for at least a few more days...




 No one likes a faker.. ;]




Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm feeling a little puny myself . . .



Take some vitamin c? And go to bed early? *wink*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> No one likes a faker.. ;]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Ya`ll like BLTs?


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll like BLTs?



Duh.


..or at least I do.
 lol


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll like BLTs?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm feeling a little puny myself . . .



I'm feelin kind of dehydrated myself..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll like BLTs?



That's not one of those multiple meaning acronyms is it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm feelin kind of dehydrated myself..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not one of those multiple meaning acronyms is it?






Have yoself a couple BLT's !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Duh.
> 
> 
> ..or at least I do.
> lol





kracker said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm feelin kind of dehydrated myself..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not one of those multiple meaning acronyms is it?





  I just remembered! I got a cooler slam full of iced down gooseneck original Coors!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just remembered! I got a cooler slam full of iced down gooseneck original Coors!!






What's that got to do with BLT's???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's that got to do with BLT's???





I done eat enough sammiches to founder a draft horse, so I`m fixin` to go find some shade down by the creek and count theses beers...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I done eat enough sammiches to founder a draft horse, so I`m fixin` to go find some shade down by the creek and count theses beers...






Count a couple for me, I've still got 6 hrs to go.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 22, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> I got more ammo!



I believe that thing might leave a mark or 2......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


>






Whaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Hugh, go set the hook again. You got another bite!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should go see Hankus and nurse him back to health!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh the visual...







Megs840 said:


> ;]
> I think by the time I got there, he'd be perfectly all right.
> Kisses always help boo-boos though ;p



Think this may be moren a booboo :rofl/



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just trying to help my lil buddy out !!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I promise you if he knows you're comin to nurse him back to health he'll be ailing for at least a few more days...



I definitely ain feelin no better yet 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???



My right ear caught fire


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, go set the hook again. You got another bite!



Handled. I may have to buy stock in the company that manufacturs Dulcolax at the rate these poor constipated souls keep jumping in. I could get rich off of killin Fawns alone.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Wonder if I can drink yet


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Made a LARGE second batch of fig preserves. Half with strawberry jello and half regular. I got this cannin' thing down!



Gonna go read back a few pages, figgure out what's happenin'. Hanky fell down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Made a LARGE second batch of fig preserves. Half with strawberry jello and half regular. I got this cannin' thing down!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go read back a few pages, figgure out what's happenin'. Hanky fell down?





Hi !!! 




Yeah, Hanky went "boom" . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Made a LARGE second batch of fig preserves. Half with strawberry jello and half regular. I got this cannin' thing down!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go read back a few pages, figgure out what's happenin'. Hanky fell down?



Speaking of BLT's.............HEY!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> 'bout that time....



Grass cuttin's gonna have to wait, just got out of 100+ deg. barn helpin one of my cousins get some of their remnants out.....whewwwww, burnin up!!! Need several cold'uns....



Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy y'all! Made a LARGE second batch of fig preserves. Half with strawberry jello and half regular. I got this cannin' thing down!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go read back a few pages, figgure out what's happenin'. Hanky fell down?



And cain't get up!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of BLT's.............HEY!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Look who's lurkin


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm what a lazy Sunday.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Beerrun accomplished  This can only end badly  Crutches....beer....steps...ohhhhhh lawd


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmmm what a lazy Sunday.



Not by choice


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go read back a few pages, figgure out what's happenin'. Hanky fell down?



Hanky need a second shift nurse  Momma must think I'll live cause I'm fetchin my own ice now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hanky need a second shift nurse  Momma must think I'll live cause I'm fetchin my own ice now



And bring BLT's, Hankus is hongry......


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And bring BLT's, Hankus is hongry......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi !!!
> Yeah, Hanky went "boom" . . .



 Hanky better be more careful next time. Safety belt?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of BLT's.............HEY!!!



  Hi 



Jeff C. said:


> And cain't get up!!!



Oh no!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


>







Jeff C. said:


> Look who's lurkin







Hankus said:


> Hanky need a second shift nurse  Momma must think I'll live cause I'm fetchin my own ice now



 

You done got up too soon. You're on your own now...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And bring BLT's, Hankus is hongry......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hanky better be more careful next time. Safety belt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keebsy was down there fer a second, lurkin around!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And bring BLT's, Hankus is hongry......



Yeah 



kracker said:


>



Hush it he's tryin to help 



Sugar Plum said:


> Hanky better be more careful next time. Safety belt?
> 
> 
> You done got up too soon. You're on your own now...



Well no 


I know


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy was down there fer a second, lurkin around!!



Ah. Got it. 

Man, I'm tired! In-laws were here all weekend. It's awesome when they come to visit, but man, the babies schedules get thrown off. And, the spoiling...ohhhhhh the baby spoiling....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebsy was down there fer a second, lurkin around!!



She dont care bout a busted Hanky


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BLT's rock! They're my fave 

Yeah he is! 

NO?! What?? Hanky....oh Hanky.....what are we gonna do with you? 

 Poor Hanky. Too bad one of the resident nurses couldn't make a swing by.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> BLT's rock! They're my fave
> 
> .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

All this talk of BLT's has made me HAWNGRAYYYYY, called the wife and asked her to have me a couple out when I get home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All this talk of BLT's has made me HAWNGRAYYYYY, called the wife and asked her to have me a couple out when I get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

I guess I could run da Jag downere, He's got some BLT's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hanky get up quick!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Sugar Plum......how's Haley(did I spell it right?)doin w/ the cell phone? We've been debating on whether or not to go ahead & get Alicyn one. She'll be 11 in Nov.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess I could run da Jag downere, He's got some BLT's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> NO?! What?? Hanky....oh Hanky.....what are we gonna do with you?
> 
> Poor Hanky. Too bad one of the resident nurses couldn't make a swing by.



Gonna buy a HSS an wear it from now on regardless.  Usu use a harness, but didn't intend for my fishin trip to end in deer stand retrieval.

All my volunteers are too far or wear cheekun masks


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess I could run da Jag downere, He's got some BLT's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To hurt to run....so I'd jus hafta put him in an earlick 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All this talk of BLT's has made me HAWNGRAYYYYY, called the wife and asked her to have me a couple out when I get home.



 woot woot!!



Jeff C. said:


> I guess I could run da Jag downere, He's got some BLT's
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Crickett said:


> Hey Sugar Plum......how's Haley(did I spell it right?)doin w/ the cell phone? We've been debating on whether or not to go ahead & get Alicyn one. She'll be 11 in Nov.



Hayley is doing good so far. We gave it to her so she could call friends more regularly. Otherwise, she'd end up with her nose in a book and ignore the world. Not such a bad thing, really, but she's stuck in a shell and has a hard time making friends. 

I check it every other day and she knows she'll get one heck of a whoopin' if there's anything there isn't supposed to be on there.

Good luck!



Hankus said:


> Gonna buy a HSS an wear it from now on regardless.  Usu use a harness, but didn't intend for my fishin trip to end in deer stand retrieval.
> 
> All my volunteers are too far or wear cheekun masks



If I didn't have stuff to do the rest of the day, I'd pay ya a visit. But I have to fix the mess left behind by the spoiled children.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If I didn't have stuff to do the rest of the day, I'd pay ya a visit. But I have to fix the mess left behind by the spoiled children.



Tell me what ya know I cant confirm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> woot woot!!
> 
> 
> .



Awww, I wish you wouldn't had said that. That was what my Sis Snowhunter said all the time. I sure do miss her...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

I can phone type with my bad arm, but cant lift a beer above nipple high


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awww, I wish you wouldn't had said that. That was what my Sis Snowhunter said all the time. I sure do miss her...



Feller'd think she fergotted us sometimes  Rekon she's a busy farmin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>







Hankus said:


> To hurt to run....so I'd jus hafta put him in an earlick



From what I heard it don't hurt, just makes ya a lil jumpy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I can phone type with my bad arm, but cant lift a beer above nipple high



And that's a bad thing how? 



Hankus said:


> Feller'd think she fergotted us sometimes  Rekon she's a busy farmin


I bet this heat and keepin up with all of them critters and a couple of younguns is runnin her ragged. But it sure would be nice if she'd drop by and give us a holla every now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And that's a bad thing how?
> 
> 
> I bet this heat and keepin up with all of them critters and a couple of younguns is runnin her ragged. But it sure would be nice if she'd drop by and give us a holla every now and then.



10-4, I miss Shmoo!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> From what I heard it don't hurt, just makes ya a lil jumpy!!



Seems my typin ain improved  Jus one key over an I'd locked it ip 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And that's a bad thing how?
> 
> 
> I bet this heat and keepin up with all of them critters and a couple of younguns is runnin her ragged. But it sure would be nice if she'd drop by and give us a holla every now and then.



My nipples ain thirsty 

She'll come by when nobodys around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seems my typin ain improved  Jus one key over an I'd locked it ip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh!!! I didn't know you mean yours!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhh!!! I didn't know you mean yours!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awww, I wish you wouldn't had said that. That was what my Sis Snowhunter said all the time. I sure do miss her...






Talked to her on FB the other day, they're in the process of mooving.


'Bout got rid of all the critters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked to her on FB the other day, they're in the process of mooving.
> 
> 
> 'Bout got rid of all the critters.



Where they moving too?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I can phone type with my bad arm, but cant lift a beer above nipple high



Try a drinking straw.........That ought to make up the difference!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where they moving too?





I think she said right down the skreet, but I had been drankin so really not sure . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Gotta run...I'll be back later. I hope.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Try a drinking straw.........That ought to make up the difference!!



Beer straws is fer sissys  I'll jus drink lefthanded


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Me too, check y'all later


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

PBR, Redman an ice shore is helpin my symptoms


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PBR, Redman an ice shore is helpin my symptoms


add something about a truck, tractor,speakers going boom boom, mention Willie, Waylon or Merle and you have an instant Na$hville hit....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> add something about a truck, tractor,speakers going boom boom, mention Willie, Waylon or Merle and you have an instant Na$hville hit....



The Lock-on Blues....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> add something about a truck, tractor,speakers going boom boom, mention Willie, Waylon or Merle and you have an instant Na$hville hit....



Tra$hville would love me 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Lock-on Blues....



With a name like that I would have to have a harmonica solo


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tra$hville would love me
> 
> 
> 
> With a name like that I would have to have a harmonica solo



You play harmonica, I'll sit in the corner and beat bongos.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> add something about a truck, tractor,speakers going boom boom, mention Willie, Waylon or Merle and you have an instant Na$hville hit....





Hankus said:


> Tra$hville would love me
> 
> 
> 
> With a name like that I would have to have a harmonica solo





kracker said:


> You play harmonica, I'll sit in the corner and beat bongos.



One of yall is gunna have to get emo hair and some tight wimmins jeans...apparently thats country now.


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

slip said:


> One of yall is gunna have to get emo hair and some tight wimmins jeans...apparently thats country now.


We need us a feller to be eyecandy for the ladies. We'll see about getting you an appointment at the beauty parlor and carry you to Walmart for the jeans. All you have to do is sing and hold a yahoo stick.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> You play harmonica, I'll sit in the corner and beat bongos.



Deal  Cain be worse than Steven Tyler 



slip said:


> One of yall is gunna have to get emo hair and some tight wimmins jeans...apparently thats country now.



Volunteer 



kracker said:


> We need us a feller to be eyecandy for the ladies. We'll see about getting you an appointment at the beauty parlor and carry you to Walmart for the jeans. All you have to do is sing and hold a yahoo stick.



He's got the hair for it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2012)

Won't be long now . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> We need us a feller to be eyecandy for the ladies. We'll see about getting you an appointment at the beauty parlor and carry you to Walmart for the jeans. All you have to do is sing and hold a yahoo stick.


I said "One of yall" ... im outta this one.


Hankus said:


> Deal  Cain be worse than Steven Tyler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO

and


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Afternoon, babes and bro's!
Took a well needed long power nap.
I don't know what the deal is with these hogs. ishbait killed one this morning, but the herd stayed in the bushes and took off after the shot. Either the wind is getting us busted, or they hav been hunted by someone else. They are sure skittish right now.

Quack, i can't believe you wouldn't give that pharmacy student a ride. Shoulda told him " Sure! Just let me grab a chicken, weedeater, and some peach preserves!"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

slip said:


> I said "One of yall" ... im outta this one.
> 
> 
> NO
> ...



Easy now lil feller. We jus tryin to help ya to yer first million


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't be long now . . .



No suprise visits to crippled kin folks


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

I think something might be wrong w/ my dog! While I was making dinner he was laying in the floor & I looked over @ him & he just didn't seem right. Me & my hubby went over to him & it was like he was having some kind of seizure or something! He paws were all bent down & stiff & he was kinda shaking. His pupils were dialated & he was just staring off. Would not respond to us at all! We finally got him to stand & he barely could! He laid back down & after a couple more minutes he seemed fine! He's been acting fine ever since! What do y'all think coulda happened?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I think something might be wrong w/ my dog! While I was making dinner he was laying in the floor & I looked over @ him & he just didn't seem right. Me & my hubby went over to him & it was like he was having some kind of seizure or something! He paws were all bent down & stiff & he was kinda shaking. His pupils were dialated & he was just staring off. Would not respond to us at all! We finally got him to stand & he barely could! He laid back down & after a couple more minutes he seemed fine! He's been acting fine ever since! What do y'all think coulda happened?





Possible venomous snakebite? Has he been outside? Any visible swellin`?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Possible venomous snakebite? Has he been outside? Any visible swellin`?



How long does a bout of Tick Paralysis last in a dog?


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

We checked for ticks & snake bites! We didn't see any visible signs of either one! Hes eating now & seems perfectly fine! I'm praying he's ok!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How long does a bout of Tick Paralysis last in a dog?





I`m not sure? if there is no swellin`, I would rule out snakebite. When The Redhead raised pomeranians, they would sometimes do just what Crickett described and it was because theur blood sugar dropped. She would give them a spoonful of Karo Syrup and they would straighten up.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure? if there is no swellin`, I would rule out snakebite. When The Redhead raised pomeranians, they would sometimes do just what Crickett described and it was because theur blood sugar dropped. She would give them a spoonful of Karo Syrup and they would straighten up.



That maybe what it was! He may have dog diabetes! He's had incontinence for a while! He was on proin for that! Hes due for a check up so I will get them to do some bloodwork on him!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Ive been Sucker Punched


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna buy a HSS an wear it from now on regardless.  Usu use a harness, but didn't intend for my fishin trip to end in deer stand retrieval.
> 
> All my volunteers are too far or wear cheekun masks



When you get the HSS learn how to tie a prussic knot and use a secondary safety line.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When you get the HSS learn how to tie a prussic knot and use a secondary safety line.



Yep, already been on it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ive been Sucker Punched



That has infinite possibilities of meaning. 

 I should use a safety harness but just can't make myself put one on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That has infinite possibilities of meaning.
> 
> I should use a safety harness but just can't make myself put one on.



Haven't fallen yet?   I did and now I don't go up without one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> That maybe what it was! He may have dog diabetes! He's had incontinence for a while! He was on proin for that! Hes due for a check up so I will get them to do some bloodwork on him!




Crickett, this sugar thing would happen to her dogs of all ages, from weaned puppies to grown adult dogs. Our vet is who told her how to handle that sugar problem. 

I hope ya`ll can get your dog straightened out and that it will be fine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That has infinite possibilities of meaning.
> 
> I should use a safety harness but just can't make myself put one on.



I've got 10 years of rock climbing under my belt (from my younger skinnier year) and trust me, weighting down in a harness feels much better than missing weeks of work to let things heal, if you're lucky that's all that happens. The vest harnesses available now are infinitely more comfy that what rock climbers have wear as a last resort safety protection measure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't fallen yet?   I did and now I don't go up without one.



Just once, about 1983 or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just once, about 1983 or so.



300 ft. up the command you give your belayer when you are about to make a move that you are uncertain of is "FALLING". It takes cohones to believe that your pro and harness will be there for you if you don't snag the crux on that move. From 20 ft up you don't have time to think much less react when gravity pulls a Murphy on you. 

Do it for the family if nothing else. I've got a buddy I went to school with that got knocked off of a three ft tall construction barrier on the job site (two years out of high school) That was 1978, and he has been a quad every since. 

Quit bein a hero, hero.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2012)

My HSS is almost five years old and those new (last year) light weight ones sure is tempting to pull the trigger on.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't fallen yet?   I did and now I don't go up without one.



I'm guilty of not wearing one in my FatCat, but wear mine when hunting out of other climbers, ladders an lockons. Just disn have it with me yesterday


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My HSS is almost five years old and those new (last year) light weight ones sure is tempting to pull the trigger on.



Thats what I'm lookin at for my new one


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

I climbed for years and even made a good livin` doin` it, but my climbin` days are over now. I can`t hardly go up stairs now. here`s the two stands I use now more that anything.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Your butt's on camo no matter where you go


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Your butt's on camo no matter where you go




That boat is camoed now too, after last week.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I climbed for years and even made a good livin` doin` it, but my climbin` days are over now. I can`t hardly go up stairs now. here`s the two stands I use now more that anything.



I got one like that first one, but not a floatin one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That boat is camoed now too, after last week.



Seed it on fb. Looks good too


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seed it on fb. Looks good too





Hahah :]


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Seed it on fb. Looks good too




Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris





Ya`ll got em!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 22, 2012)

Prayers sent Hornet.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris



 



Megs840 said:


> Hahah :]



Even ol swampers got em now 



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks!



Wanna do another when it gets rewelded....again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

<--------Lasagna


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris


You got 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Here it is, all ready for huntin` season.


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I climbed for years and even made a good livin` doin` it, but my climbin` days are over now. I can`t hardly go up stairs now. here`s the two stands I use now more that anything.


Does the top one come with the High Wall , or is that an add-on.


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris





Thoughts are with your family!!



			
				hankus said:
			
		

> Even ol swampers got em now



Got a friend request from my grandma the other day. And she still calls me asking how to print things..Sigh.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jul 22, 2012)

Nic  Sittin on the ground is wrong, everybody knows deer look up in the trees for hunters!!!  Nice smokepole, what caliber is she?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Nic  Sittin on the ground is wrong, everybody knows deer look up in the trees for hunters!!!  Nice smokepole, what caliber is she?





That` my Browning High Wall, 270 caliber. 28 inch octagon barrel, only one of two weapons I own that have a name. This one is Quigley.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Does the top one come with the High Wall , or is that an add-on.




Add on!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris



You got it Chris and Mandy!  Sorry to hear it....



Nicodemus said:


> Here it is, all ready for huntin` season.



Good lookin boat Nic!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2012)

Man ... yall got me wanting to go hunting now, still a long wait ahead.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Jeff! It suits my style very well.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Ice is my friend  Just called in for Mon an Tues  Sux missin the pay, but I rekon I better heal a lil


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris


So sorry to hear, Chris. Prayers for Mama, Mandy and you. 


Nicodemus said:


> Here it is, all ready for huntin` season.


Great. Now we got a kinchafoonee creek battleship to look out for. 


slip said:


> Man ... yall got me wanting to go hunting now, still a long wait ahead.


I went this morning with Fishbait. While he was trying to decide which hog to shoot first, I spent an hour and a half with a velvet forkhorn under the feeder. This stoopid buck kept walking into the tree's then come back and check the feeder. After the 4th time, he just walked back 10 yards and bedded down in the road till the feeder went off! 
I made hog snorts and grunts, thumped my water bottle, and even sent a loud lima bean gas attack at him and he just kept eating. 
 He better look out come bow season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So sorry to hear, Chris. Prayers for Mama, Mandy and you.
> 
> Great. Now we got a kinchafoonee creek battleship to look out for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> So sorry to hear, Chris. Prayers for Mama, Mandy and you.
> 
> Great. Now we got a kinchafoonee creek battleship to look out for.
> 
> ...



Ok, I'll just leave it at that


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok, I'll just leave it at that



What? I pride myself on my hunting skillz!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris


You Got em Chris!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Jus realised the shoulder is gonna wreak havoc on bowhuntin an early dove if its as bad as I think


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? I pride myself on my hunting skillz!



I understand but, NEVER underestimate the "Pookie factor".....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus realised the shoulder is gonna wreak havoc on bowhuntin an early dove if its as bad as I think


Just get a crossbow like all the rest of us with bad shoulders. 


Jeff C. said:


> I understand but, NEVER underestimate the "Pookie factor".....


The force is strong with me........ i just wish i knew which force.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus realised the shoulder is gonna wreak havoc on bowhuntin an early dove if its as bad as I think



That'll suck!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just get a crossbow like all the rest of us with bad shoulders.
> 
> The force is strong with me........ i just wish i knew which force.


Lima bean


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Lima bean




Wrong force. Thats more of a weapon.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just get a crossbow like all the rest of us with bad shoulders.
> 
> The force is strong with me........ i just wish i knew which force.



Thinkin cross draw, but not sure bout thay either.



Jeff C. said:


> That'll suck!!



Yep, but I know I can handle the 16 left handed so if push comes to shove


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wrong force. Thats more of a weapon.



A chemical weapon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ive been Sucker Punched







Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris



You got mine, too  Love y'all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Lima bean





rhbama3 said:


> Wrong force. Thats more of a weapon.





Hankus said:


> A chemical weapon






Hankus said:


> Thinkin cross draw, but not sure bout thay either.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but I know I can handle the 16 left handed so if push comes to shove


I'm sure you will come up with a way!!..........You're drinking beer left handed now ain't ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>







RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure you will come up with a way!!..........You're drinking beer left handed now ain't ya!!



That I am. Jus not used to my left hand bein buzzed yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2012)

Jag is needin some undivided attention, catch y'all later!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is needin some undivided attention, catch y'all later!!!



Seed ya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That I am. Jus not used to my left hand bein buzzed yet


There may be a learning curve there!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Jag is needin some undivided attention, catch y'all later!!!


Later Jeff!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There may be a learning curve there!!!



Jus a lil


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That I am. Jus not used to my left hand bein buzzed yet





RUTTNBUCK said:


> There may be a learning curve there!!!





Hankus said:


> Jus a lil


So how much have you spilled on ya??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So how much have you spilled on ya??



None drinkin, but I busted the first one I pulled outta the cooler


----------



## Hankus (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2012)

Well another week to head out of the mines.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well GOOD MORNING and HAPPY MONDAY to you Gobblin and to the rest of the my fellow drivelers.  Vacation time is over and now it is back to the grind of making some money to keep paying the bills.  Sure missed GON last week but now I can get back to catching up on who did what to whom and whether or not they enjoyed it !!!

Thanks for the coffee this morning Gobblin because I surely need something to get me going today.  

Have a good day today and pass it on.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well another week to head out of the mines.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well GOOD MORNING and HAPPY MONDAY to you Gobblin and to the rest of the my fellow drivelers.  Vacation time is over and now it is back to the grind of making some money to keep paying the bills.  Sure missed GON last week but now I can get back to catching up on who did what to whom and whether they or not they enjoyed it !!!
> 
> Thanks for the coffee this morning Gobblin because I surely need something to get me going today.
> 
> Have a good day today and pass it on.



Mornin gobblin, and glad your back EE......we been holdin the fort down in your absence..... Y'all have a good day, here goes another monday!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2012)

mernin everyone.......dijaw miss me?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 23, 2012)

This to let all of you know that I am keeping an EYE ON YOU !!!!



OK, If you really want to see an EYE-OPENER, check out my thread with some vacation photos from last week.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700557


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning ya'll , quick check in, i survived another weekend


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Mernin winder likkers.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 23, 2012)

EE,

Where'd you go on vacation, the Zoo?

Great pics.

Is the next thread the bikini shots?


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning folks......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Shoulder some better. Ankle same, and stiff.  Mornin yall


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Shoulder some better. Ankle same, and stiff.  Mornin yall


 what am I gonna do with you?????? I turn my back HALF a second, you change plans & BAM........ tsk, tsk, tsk.....~shaking my head~jussdon'tknow...........


Oh, Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Mornin all!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Shoulder some better. Ankle same, and stiff.  Mornin yall



What about your face? It's what broke your fall isn't it?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what am I gonna do with you?????? I turn my back HALF a second, you change plans & BAM........ tsk, tsk, tsk.....~shaking my head~jussdon'tknow...........
> 
> 
> Oh, Mornin Ya'll!



I dunno, maybe you an SP should come up with a list if options the poll it out to determine my punishment 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about your face? It's what broke your fall isn't it?



Actually my belly an hat brim saved my face. The mark the hat made is fading fast.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin all!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about your face? It's what broke your fall isn't it?


 so glad to see you've kept Beerkus motivated in my absence...........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Morning all.  Mandy & Chris, I'm saying a prayer for y'all and mama!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all.  Mandy & Chris, I'm saying a prayer for y'all and mama!


 Hey, how you get away with using Aaaahhhkkkkmed like that?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so glad to see you've kept Beerkus motivated in my absence...........



Uh huh....I saw you lurkin yesterday!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh huh....I saw you lurkin yesterday!


Busted, then had company come up & I just set my 'puter down...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Busted, then had company come up & I just set my 'puter down...........



I still like to stawk.....uh.....lurk, ery now and den!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I still like to stawk.....uh.....lurk, ery now and den!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



TMI.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2012)

baked cheekun, fried okra, pinto beanz, and sliced tmayder......mmmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> TMI.....


 only YOU would know that!


blood on the ground said:


> baked cheekun, fried okra, pinto beanz, and sliced tmayder......mmmmmm


 yum!  Have you ever tried "stir frying" the okra? no breading just okra, a little olive oil & garlic salt, *sautee* until limp........ talk about goooooood!


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> baked cheekun, fried okra, pinto beanz, and sliced tmayder......mmmmmm



That sounds really good...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> only YOU would know that!
> 
> yum!  Have you ever tried "stir frying" the okra? no breading just okra, a little olive oil & garlic salt, *sautee* until limp........ talk about goooooood!


I like it any way you can fix it... raw with salt and pepper is good also 


kracker said:


> That sounds really good...



It wuz.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> baked cheekun, fried okra, pinto beanz, and sliced tmayder......mmmmmm



Daaaannng!! 



Keebs said:


> only YOU would know that!
> 
> yum!  Have you ever tried "stir frying" the okra? no breading just okra, a little olive oil & garlic salt, *sautee* until limp........ talk about goooooood!



and YOU!! 

 Love okry!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Daaaannng!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grandpaw said okra will put led inyer pencil


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I like it any way you can fix it... raw with salt and pepper is good also
> 
> 
> It wuz.......





Jeff C. said:


> and YOU!!
> 
> Love okry!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> grandpaw said okra will put led inyer pencil


don't do you no good if you ain't got sumthin to write on


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> grandpaw said okra will put led inyer pencil







kracker said:


> don't do you no good if you ain't got sumthin to write on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> don't do you no good if you ain't got sumthin to write on



 No comment!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> An acquaintance of mine was putting together a gospel music project a few months back. Here's the 1st video, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Keebs if y'all like it I'll post them as he puts them out. I think he's releasing one a day thru Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs if y'all like it I'll post them as he puts them out. I think he's releasing one a day thru Friday.



I can dig it!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs if y'all like it I'll post them as he puts them out. I think he's releasing one a day thru Friday.



That is awesome stuff. It just keeps rebuffering on me and stopping. 

what I can hear sounds great.


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is awesome stuff. It just keeps rebuffering on me and stopping.
> 
> what I can hear sounds great.


Yeah, I had hoped it was just my worn out laptop that was having problems. I decided to start a new thread and will post the ones to come in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is awesome stuff. It just keeps rebuffering on me and stopping.
> 
> what I can hear sounds great.



Yep...somthin isn't right, it automatically starts when you just open the thread also


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...somthin isn't right, it automatically starts when you just open the thread also


I deleted mine, hopefully it won't open like that now.

OK, just started playing. Keebs might have to delete hers also. Sorry y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Hadn't been around this week much. Don't like aksen for favors much cause then I'll be beholden. I know this idn't the spiritual forum, but ya'll are kinda like fambly to me and Mandy. Mama ain't doin real swuft, matter of fact, REAL bad. If'n ya'll got a minit, plz throw up a prayer for a miracle, and if that ain't yo thing, throw down a stiff one for her. Lord knows, I've done MASSIVE amounts of both since Monday. That is all, luvya, Chris





Consider it done Chris, Mandy and Mama.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 23, 2012)

Howdy Folks !  Whats new in your worlds ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just finished some pork roast, fresh cream corn, okra, new taters and some tea......

oh yeah and some fresh sliced maters. MMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs if y'all like it I'll post them as he puts them out. I think he's releasing one a day thru Friday.





kracker said:


> Yeah, I had hoped it was just my worn out laptop that was having problems. I decided to start a new thread and will post the ones to come in it.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep...somthin isn't right, it automatically starts when you just open the thread also


Hhhmmm........


kracker said:


> I deleted mine, hopefully it won't open like that now.
> 
> OK, just started playing. Keebs might have to delete hers also. Sorry y'all.


On it!!!!!!


Sirduke said:


> Howdy Folks !  Whats new in your worlds ?


 Well hellllooooooo Sir!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmm, wife's asleep on the couch . . . what to do to her ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Stupid @ key is not working on my puter.... so I h@ve to use this key inste@d. Wh@t @ p@in in the re@r...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, wife's asleep on the couch . . . what to do to her ???



Get somthin and tickle her ear or whatever!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, wife's asleep on the couch . . . what to do to her ???



runnnnnn while the wardens sleepin


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, wife's asleep on the couch . . . what to do to her ???


magic marker tats..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Get somthin and tickle her ear or whatever!!





Was thinking 'bout a firecracker between her toes ???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was thinking 'bout a firecracker between her toes ???


Video no matter what or it never h@ppened!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Video no matter what or it never h@ppened!





She looks so peaceful . . .










for now !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She looks so peaceful . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I vote.......do it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Video no matter what or it never h@ppened!



no video means it didn't happen. 


Hey Keebs...here is the pic of me in uniform i promised you.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> no video means it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs...here is the pic of me in uniform i promised you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She looks so peaceful . . .
> 
> for now !!!





Hankus said:


> I vote.......do it


 you would............


Sterlo58 said:


> no video means it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs...here is the pic of me in uniform i promised you.


 hubba-hubba..............


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey keebs I got me a new suit too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr, she's up.  NOW she's gonna go lay by the pool...



Think I'll have a cold one . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, she's up.  NOW she's gonna go lay by the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have a cold one . . .



bout time


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey keebs I got me a new suit too


 Too funny, I caught a little bit of ??Witless Protection yesterday and danged if I could get you out of my mind while I was watching it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, she's up.  NOW she's gonna go lay by the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have a cold one . . .


 cheekun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> no video means it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs...here is the pic of me in uniform i promised you.





Hankus said:


> Hey keebs I got me a new suit too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, she's up.  NOW she's gonna go lay by the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have a cold one . . .



its a tough life quack but hang in there you will make it..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Well that's one less headache, just sold Dawn's business here in town.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that's one less headache, just sold Dawn's business here in town.



The one with all new flooring?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, she's up.  NOW she's gonna go lay by the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have a cold one . . .



Pics or it didn't/won't happen!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Too funny, I caught a little bit of ??Witless Protection yesterday and danged if I could get you out of my mind while I was watching it!



that bad 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that's one less headache, just sold Dawn's business here in town.



Jus means more quality time


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics or it didn't/won't happen!



it happened


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that's one less headache, just sold Dawn's business here in town.


 


Hankus said:


> that bad


no, not at all.............. 


Hankus said:


> it happened


 Whoaaa........... oh, it's you........... lawdhavemercy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

MizT is drivin me  to go to da Cuz's pool.... :rolleyes

CYL!!!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> it happened




It, happens a lot.

;]

afternoon!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Whoaaa........... oh, it's you........... lawdhavemercy!



I hope so or we'll all be in bad shape



Megs840 said:


> It, happens a lot.
> 
> ;]
> 
> afternoon!



More than anybody knows


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



dang hoss figgered you done fell overboard on a feeshin trip


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> dang hoss figgered you done fell overboard on a feeshin trip



I be good... just a little busy with a family emergency, a funeral, lots of unplanned travel, and life. 

But I am back now.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I be good... just a little busy with a family emergency, a funeral, lots of unplanned travel, and life.
> 
> But I am back now.



glad it all came out for you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> The one with all new flooring?




Yep !!!





Hankus said:


> that bad
> 
> 
> 
> Jus means more quality time


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


Whoohoo....Jack. 
Me and the pedal steel/guitar player for Jason Boland and the Stragglers, Roger Ray, almost got into a fight with Jackson and his band in Nashville at the Exit In.

Things were looking good til the rest of the Sinners showed up.

Ended up in a fight with some punk rock band from Great Britain in the parking lot. Good times.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoohoo....Jack.
> Me and the pedal steel/guitar player for Jason Boland and the Stragglers, Roger Ray, almost got into a fight with Jackson and his band in Nashville at the Exit In.
> 
> Things were looking good til the rest of the Sinners showed up.
> ...



youre all class kracker


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> youre all class kracker


That I am, that I am......

Weird thing was, I didn't instigate either one.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


 right on time.........


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right on time.........



Did I miss the magic show and that stupid magician pulling rabbits out of his hat?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Did I miss the magic show and that stupid magician pulling rabbits out of his hat?


yeahupshodid.............. where's my t-shirt?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> That I am, that I am......
> 
> Weird thing was, I didn't instigate either one.



I bleve ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2012)

My ears was burnin yesterday.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My ears was burnin yesterday.....



they shoulda been gal


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stupid @ key is not working on my puter.... so I h@ve to use this key inste@d. Wh@t @ p@in in the re@r...



Alkyhol on a q tip wouldn't fix it this time. An hour round trip with a brief 10 minute micro surgery and $45 for fixin it by my computer guru and she's runnin smooth as x-lax now..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My ears was burnin yesterday.....



As long as that's all that was burnin then you're ok..

HEY SIS !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My ears was burnin yesterday.....






Got my baybay back !!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> they shoulda been gal


You feelin any better? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> As long as that's all that was burnin then you're ok..
> 
> HEY SIS !!!!



 Aint that the truth.. I reckon I outta be glad my britches weren't afire 

Hey Bro  I see your key is workin now


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got my baybay back !!!!!



Hey Mill


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My ears was burnin yesterday.....



SNOWY...wassup. 

I ate messican last night and it was not my ears that were burnin this mornin...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> My ears was burnin yesterday.....


SNOWWWYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> SNOWY...wassup.
> 
> I ate messican last night and it was not my ears that were burnin this mornin...



Hey Neighbor  

You got some good holy Sunday britches now huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> SNOWWWYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Sista


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neighbor
> 
> You got some good holy Sunday britches now huh?



He had to replace the wax ring on the terlet. Melted it right off..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neighbor
> 
> You got some good holy Sunday britches now huh?



Do you sew ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He had to replace the wax ring on the terlet. Melted it right off..



Not only melted the wax ring but fused the porcelain to the tile.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, she's up.  NOW she's gonna go lay by the pool...
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'll have a cold one . . .





I just had a considerable number myself...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just had a considerable number myself...



Once I pickup Sam from weight training I will be joining y'all in some ice cold libations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not only melted the wax ring but fused the porcelain to the tile.







Nicodemus said:


> I just had a considerable number myself...



Hey Nic, did you find out what you needed to know about tippets?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic, did you find out what you needed to know about tippets?





Shore did, Hugh. Many thanks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> You feelin any better?



not really 



Nicodemus said:


> I just had a considerable number myself...



That would help my injuries


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeahupshodid.............. where's my t-shirt?



I got you a hat instead. 



SnowHunter said:


> My ears was burnin yesterday.....



Hey Snowy 



Sterlo58 said:


> SNOWY...wassup.
> 
> I ate messican last night and it was not my ears that were burnin this mornin...



Wet wipe time?  



Nicodemus said:


> I just had a considerable number myself...



Hey there grumpy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I got you a hat instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Welcome back, Cajun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Shore did, Hugh. Many thanks!!



You might wanna take your club over to the fawn forum. I just kicked one of the bone hunters square in the jewels...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Welcome back, Cajun.



Thanks Nick! Been a busy, busy Summer so far. You coming up for the blast?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks Nick! Been a busy, busy Summer so far. You coming up for the blast?





Gonna try. Depends on how my ma in law is. I really want to and want to meet ya`ll at Boodro`s on Friday for dinner


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

I better stay out of the fawn forum fore I gets in trouble.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might wanna take your club over to the fawn forum. I just kicked one of the bone hunters square in the jewels...





headed that way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

I really, really, love my life.  Wouldn't trade it for nuttin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really, love my life.  Wouldn't trade it for nuttin!!!



Uh oh. What'd you do now


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really, love my life.  Wouldn't trade it for nuttin!!!



YEP...you done started drankin. Next you gunna get all lovey dovey with everybody.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh oh. What'd you do now



Just sold my wife's business, now I'm Knee Grow rich !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just sold my wife's business, now I'm Knee Grow rich !!!



    

Don't spend it all before I get there.


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just sold my wife's business, now I'm Knee Grow rich !!!


Party at Quack's house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Party at Quack's house



You better get in the car now. At the price of beer down by his house he'll be broke by 4 pm..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> headed that way!



I just tagged you again over there...


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better get in the car now. At the price of beer down by his house he'll be broke by 4 pm..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You better get in the car now. At the price of beer down by his house he'll be broke by 4 pm..



yeah he will


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Rekon a doc would think nicotene and alcohol was good for injuries incured while landing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon a doc would think nicotene and alcohol was good for injuries incured while landing



A good blunt and a bottle of likker will kill any pain...


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon a doc would think nicotene and alcohol was good for injuries incured while landing


I don't know about nicotene. Mine ain't too fond of alcohol though. He told me 1 or 2 a day was fine, when I asked him if he meant 12 packs or cases, he got all bent outta shape.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A good blunt and a bottle of likker will kill any pain...



I jus wanna numb it 



kracker said:


> I don't know about nicotene. Mine ain't too fond of alcohol though. He told me 1 or 2 a day was fine, when I asked him if he meant 12 packs or cases, he got all bent outta shape.



funny how them medical people is  Wonder what Granny Clampet would think


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Rekon a doc would think nicotene and alcohol was good for injuries incured while landing



My grandaddy took a shot of blackberry brandy for his "ailments". Chewed tobacco too. He sho must have had a lot of ailments.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My grandaddy took a shot of blackberry brandy for his "ailments". Chewed tobacco too. He sho must have had a lot of ailments.



How long did he live?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really, love my wife.  Wouldn't trade her for nuttin!!!



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

I sho' have missed you idjits. Well... most of you anyways.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2012)

So why is it the only voices I hear on the SS Cajun are females?      And why R they repeating over and over...Oh my Gawd?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I sho' have missed you idjits. Well... most of you anyways.







boneboy96 said:


> So why is it the only voices I hear on the SS Cajun are females?      And why R they repeating over and over...Oh my Gawd?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Afternoon, Peeps!
Welcome back, Corndog!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Peeps!
> Welcome back, Corndog!



howdy bamer


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, Peeps!
> Welcome back, Corndog!



Thanks Bammer. 

Only 103 days till the reckoning...  http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...&p0=32&fg1=63277c&fg2=ecbc33&msg=LSU+vs+Bama#


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> So why is it the only voices I hear on the SS Cajun are females?      And why R they repeating over and over...Oh my Gawd?



Can't say. I might get banded.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just sold my wife's business, now I'm Knee Grow rich !!!


Hey big man, let me hold a dolla


Les Miles said:


> I sho' have missed you idjits. Well... most of you anyways.



Mustard Bro


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks Bammer.
> 
> Only 103 days till the reckoning...  http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...&p0=32&fg1=63277c&fg2=ecbc33&msg=LSU+vs+Bama#



Yep. I'm gonna worry one game at a time. It ain't your time.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can't say. I might get banded.



like thats ever stopped ya



mudracing101 said:


> Hey big man, let me hold a dolla
> 
> 
> Mustard Bro



howdy mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> like thats ever stopped ya
> 
> 
> 
> howdy mud



What up Drankus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What up Drankus



banged up but I'll make it. You?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey big man, let me hold a dolla
> 
> 
> Mustard Bro



So where's this magic show you were talking about?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> banged up but I'll make it. You?


I'm good, work is keeping me busy.



Les Miles said:


> So where's this magic show you were talking about?



 It'll start whenever you are ready


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm good, work is keeping me busy.


 Don't I know it!

OH, you'd be proud of "our girl".......... she is a bon-a-fide *Snake Dawg*!!  She alerts on them for me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't I know it!
> 
> OH, you'd be proud of "our girl".......... she is a bon-a-fide *Snake Dawg*!!  She alerts on them for me!



Cause she prob trying to figure out how to play with it Lets go , i'm out ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

ah'ight, I'm outta heah!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2012)

Ohhh i slammed my fanger so hard at work today it bled under the skin and nail. But i resisted every urge to yell obscenities and got to keep my job .... then i slammed my shin into a metal bar ... twice. And was lucky enough to just mumble them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Ohhh i slammed my fanger so hard at work today it bled under the skin and nail. But i resisted every urge to yell obscenities and got to keep my job .... then i slammed my shin into a metal bar ... twice. And was lucky enough to just mumble them.



So you'll be changing your screen name to Slam?


----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Ohhh i slammed my fanger so hard at work today it bled under the skin and nail. But i resisted every urge to yell obscenities and got to keep my job .... then i slammed my shin into a metal bar ... twice. And was lucky enough to just mumble them.


Me and Hankus offered you an easy job yesterday, just sayin.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Ohhh i slammed my fanger so hard at work today it bled under the skin and nail. But i resisted every urge to yell obscenities and got to keep my job .... then i slammed my shin into a metal bar ... twice. And was lucky enough to just mumble them.



If ya dont cuss it dont count 



kracker said:


> Me and Hankus offered you an easy job yesterday, just sayin.....



We tried. I tell ya this younger generation...........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

alcohol ice an nicotene


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> alcohol ice an nicotene



Well if you don't consume the entire combination mix it up in a spray bottle. It'll make a heck of an insecticide for your garden...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if you don't consume the entire combination mix it up in a spray bottle. It'll make a heck of an insecticide for your garden...



Will luke warm water, a couple swallers of backwash an a used dip of griz or chaw of Redman work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Will luke warm water, a couple swallers of backwash an a used dip of griz or chaw of Redman work



Close. It's worth a try..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close. It's worth a try..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

LOOK QWIK

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700668


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> LOOK QWIK
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700668


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> LOOK QWIK
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700668



Not QUIK enuff!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Not QUIK enuff!



buzz killer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Not QUIK enuff!



I've got the screen shot of it. Who wants an email sent to them...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got the screen shot of it. Who wants an email sent to them...



I saw it live. Thats good enough for me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> alcohol ice an nicotene


Lucero lyrics???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Lucero lyrics???



Could be, I dunno, but if slip was on it we'd have a song by now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got the screen shot of it. Who wants an email sent to them...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



I need yo email addy ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd have to go back 3 pages to quote so, Hey Shmoo and Les!!! 

Hi to all you other freaks too!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need yo email addy ..



*sigh*  I've emailed you from it before....PM incoming



Jeff C. said:


> I'd have to go back 3 pages to quote so, Hey Shmoo and Les!!!
> 
> Hi to all you other freaks too!!!



HI!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*  I've emailed you from it before....PM incoming
> 
> 
> 
> HI!!



Hey there Ms Shuga Plum!!  

When are you startin school??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there Ms Shuga Plum!!
> 
> When are you startin school??



Aug 20th is the big day! I've got new student orientation on Sat @ 8am. Gonna see where else I can head of to while I'm away from the house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*  I've emailed you from it before....PM incoming



I'm bad about saving those things...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

.......Ahhhh Texas margarita on the rocks...and some good messican food to go with it....
Evenin peeps


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> LOOK QWIK
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700668



Day late and dollar short 



boneboy96 said:


> Not QUIK enuff!



Hi 



Hankus said:


> buzz killer



Er, what he said 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got the screen shot of it. Who wants an email sent to them...







Jeff C. said:


> I'd have to go back 3 pages to quote so, Hey Shmoo and Les!!!
> 
> Hi to all you other freaks too!!!



Hi  



Sugar Plum said:


> *sigh*  I've emailed you from it before....PM incoming
> 
> 
> 
> HI!!



Hi girl


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .......Ahhhh Texas margarita on the rocks...and some good messican food to go with it....
> Evenin peeps



Takillya on top of messican food. Didn't you learn anything from Sterlo ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm bad about saving those things...







KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .......Ahhhh Texas margarita on the rocks...and some good messican food to go with it....
> Evenin peeps



Howdy 



Lukikus2 said:


> Hi girl




Well, Hello


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Takillya on top of messican food. Didn't you learn anything from Sterlo ???



It were on the bottom of the messican food......and it were good!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 23, 2012)

bedtime for babies...see y'all later


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2012)

fried chicken nuggets, au gratin taters, and som broccoli with cheese. Cooking late because i got called in...... as usual.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 23, 2012)

yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .......Ahhhh Texas margarita on the rocks...and some good messican food to go with it....
> Evenin peeps



Evenin 



Lukikus2 said:


> Day late and dollar short
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backatcha Luki... 



Sugar Plum said:


> bedtime for babies...see y'all later





10-4 on the 20th!! 



rhbama3 said:


> fried chicken nuggets, au gratin taters, and som broccoli with cheese. Cooking late because i got called in...... as usual.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pasa??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It were on the bottom of the messican food......and it were good!!



And it'll stay on the bottom. Watch out later tonight..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Que pasa??


nuttin much here, you? 
Shower time, later ya'll!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd have to go back 3 pages to quote so, Hey Shmoo and Les!!!
> 
> Hi to all you other freaks too!!!



Hey Jeffro, how you bees derwin?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nuttin much here, you?
> Shower time, later ya'll!



I like showers...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Que pasa??



No...no pasta!! 



Keebs said:


> nuttin much here, you?
> Shower time, later ya'll!



Pics or didn happen!!  



Les Miles said:


> Hey Jeffro, how you bees derwin?



Fo real, or will you accept the usual version?  

Nothing is left to be desired


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No...no pasta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell Les about your new method for mowing grass....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell Les about your new method for mowing grass....



Hey Les, if you need yo lawn mowed invite Bob over....he'll bring his own, but you may want an extra beer or 12 on hand


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell Les about your new method for mowing grass....





Jeff C. said:


> Hey Les, if you need yo lawn mowed invite Bob over....he'll bring his own, but you may want an extra beer or 12 on hand



Sounds like there is a story there...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Les, if you need yo lawn mowed invite Bob over....he'll bring his own, but you may want an extra beer or 12 on hand



Oh yeah...pickup 4 or 5000 rds of 9mm too!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Les, if you need yo lawn mowed invite Bob over....he'll bring his own, but you may want an extra beer or 12 on hand



Is that new mower of his is called the eradicator??


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that new mower of his is called the eradicator??



I thought the "Eradicator" was Quack & Crown on his 4-wheeler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I thought the "Eradicator" was Quack & Crown on his 4-wheeler.



Close. That is Quack on the river in duck season hunting over 600 lbs of cracked corn with an unplugged shotgun..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I thought the "Eradicator" was Quack & Crown on his 4-wheeler.



that is called, twista on the run, alcohol is more fun......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Close. That is Quack on the river in duck season hunting over 600 lbs of cracked corn with an unplugged shotgun..



thought that was the annihilator.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is that new mower of his is called the eradicator??



More like the pretendinator!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> More like the pretendinator!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thought that was the annihilator.....



No, that's when quack gets drunk and gets on the 4-wheeler..


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> More like the pretendinator!!



No that would be Quack discussing his stamina.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, that's when quack gets drunk and gets on the 4-wheeler..



many trees around the area that quack rides?.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No that would be Quack discussing his stamina.



poor quack...where is dat boy??


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> poor quack...where is dat boy??



Probably at home washing those dishes for Dawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No that would be Quack discussing his stamina.



Yeah, after passing that stress test he ready for O-lymp-ic twista


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, after passing that stress test he ready for O-lymp-ic twista



Wonder if the Japanese would field a team of ex sumo wrestlers to compete in the O-lymp-ic twista event??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wonder if the Japanese would field a team of ex sumo wrestlers to compete in the O-lymp-ic twista event??



Ol Quack would be all over that, by crackie!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> many trees around the area that quack rides?.....



The trees around Quacks place would be more concerned with Tag's presence than Quacks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The trees around Quacks place would be more concerned with Tag's presence than Quacks!!



No pics??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No pics??


If I remember tomorrow I will get pics of the rear bumper on her Expedition!!........That Backup Alarm doesn't always work!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I remember tomorrow I will get pics of the rear bumper on her Expedition!!........That Backup Alarm doesn't always work!!



Well duh, not at 40 mph!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I remember tomorrow I will get pics of the rear bumper on her Expedition!!........That Backup Alarm doesn't always work!!



Them mirrors either


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The trees around Quacks place would be more concerned with Tag's presence than Quacks!!







Jeff C. said:


> No pics??



No!  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I remember tomorrow I will get pics of the rear bumper on her Expedition!!........That Backup Alarm doesn't always work!!



It worked just fine ... right about the time I heard the crunch!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duh, not at 40 mph!!



I was going slow ... I knew there was a tree back there it was just in my blind spot!    and just for the record I was the only SOBER one there!  That was probably the problem!!  



Jeff C. said:


> Them mirrors either



Never use 'em ... that's what the backup alarms are for!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duh, not at 40 mph!!





Jeff C. said:


> Them mirrors either


I think I might have said enough for one evening

At some point in time she may read this!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 24, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I might have said enough for one evening
> 
> At some point in time she may read this!!



   Ya think?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2012)

Okay morning crew it is time to uphold the reputation and get feet on the floor and pour yourself of morning courage.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tried to be here sooner but that dang dreaded white screen wouldn't let me.   


Gobblin, thanks for the morning courage.  Is it at least 90 Proof ???  Kinda think that might be needed today to keep me from choking some of the nitwits that I had to deal with yesterday.  What ever happened to "common sense" ???   Ohh, I remember now, all "common sense" disappeared around the world when that idiot Obama showed up.

I forgot to tell you that I need about three cups this morning just to get my rear in gear.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning children! Least it aint hot...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children! Least it aint hot...where i'm at



fixed it for you. Supposed to get up to 105 heat index here today. Already feels hot out there.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello drivelers.  I am back at work today, now to get caught up, (if there is such a thang)!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hello drivelers.  I am back at work today, now to get caught up, (if there is such a thang)!



Nope, never.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning fellow drivelers and associated idjits. 

Anybody seen Muddy lately?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Mornin!!!! ~sigh~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!!! ~sigh~



Fergittin sumpin ain'tchee?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fergittin sumpin ain'tchee?


 yes.........


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!!!! ~sigh~



KEEBS!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

_*HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

 You're Rockin in your new outfit!!!!!!

​


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> KEEBS!!!!!


_*Yes????*_


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*Yes????*_



I missed you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I missed you!


Aaaawwww...............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow drivelers and associated idjits.
> 
> Anybody seen Muddy lately?


I saw him about two weeks ago down at the Poole Plantation???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawwww...............



I've heard of sleepin it off, but not drinkin it off...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawwww...............





Gotta run. You idjits be good up in here today.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I saw him about two weeks ago down at the Poole Plantation???



Was he doing those stupid magic tricks again?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


 excuse me? no comment????????????


Les Miles said:


> Gotta run. You idjits be good up in here today.


later gator!


Les Miles said:


> Was he doing those stupid magic tricks again?


 wrong "Muddy".............


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard of sleepin it off, but not drinkin it off...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> No!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh.....so the intoxicated were sayin, "mon back" 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I might have said enough for one evening
> 
> At some point in time she may read this!!







Keebs said:


> _*HANKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!*_
> 
> You're Rockin in your new outfit!!!!!!
> 
> ​



Dang he trimmed up!!! 

Mornin Y'all....


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Morning y'all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Y'all....





kracker said:


> Morning y'all



mornin fellers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for you. Supposed to get up to 105 heat index here today. Already feels hot out there.


aahh whats a lil o hunered and five going ta hert 


pstrahin said:


> Hello drivelers.  I am back at work today, now to get caught up, (if there is such a thang)!


welcome back carter...


Keebs said:


> Mornin!!!! ~sigh~


U miss me that much? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've heard of sleepin it off, but not drinkin it off...


nope, cant be done!


kracker said:


> Morning y'all



this is a northern forum, what is a y'all...


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Dropped the blazer off for $1500 in repairs .... Yay, another bill to pay.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Dropped the blazer off for $1500 in repairs .... Yay, another bill to pay.



Gotta hate those truck repair bills.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang he trimmed up!!!


 yep *AND* he's *ignoring* me!


kracker said:


> Morning y'all





blood on the ground said:


> U miss me that much?


 mehbe.........


slip said:


> Dropped the blazer off for $1500 in repairs .... Yay, another bill to pay.


 welcome to adulthood, darlin!


Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta hate those truck repair bills.


 my little Dakota is gonna break me if it don't straighten up soon!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> my little Dakota is gonna break me if it don't straighten up soon!



well it is a Dodge


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> well it is a Dodge


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunna go cut some grass. Catch up with yall later


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna go cut some grass. Catch up with yall later


 don't over do it!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Gotta hate those truck repair bills.


Yeah ... but atleast for the price i got it for, doing some repairs is okay ... just hope it doesnt go over the $1500 mark.


Keebs said:


> yep *AND* he's *ignoring* me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

cancer sucks, I just got another call that one more family member has stage 3 cancer... what a year it's been!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cancer sucks, I just got another call that one more family member has stage 3 cancer... what a year it's been!


 so sorry.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cancer sucks, I just got another call that one more family member has stage 3 cancer... what a year it's been!



Dang man, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cancer sucks, I just got another call that one more family member has stage 3 cancer... what a year it's been!



dang boss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all





Hankus said:


> mornin fellers



Mornin doodz!! 



slip said:


> Dropped the blazer off for $1500 in repairs .... Yay, another bill to pay.



When it rains it pours 



Sterlo58 said:


> Gunna go cut some grass. Catch up with yall later



Yep, me too!! 



blood on the ground said:


> cancer sucks, I just got another call that one more family member has stage 3 cancer... what a year it's been!



Hate to hear it, blood!!


CYL!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> When it rains it pours



Sho nuff ... and my blazer aint but a drop in the bucket right now.

Its all stupid small stuff though, when things get put in perspective by posts like Bloods.


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cancer sucks, I just got another call that one more family member has stage 3 cancer... what a year it's been!


Man, that sucks. I truly hate that disease.

I was fixing to fuss about my bad day, after seeing this, it's not all that bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, BLT's for breakfast !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, BLT's for breakfast !!!



froot loops an Nattys


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh great, going furniture shopping today . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>







Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, going furniture shopping today . . .



Dont fergit matching duct tape for later repairs


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, going furniture shopping today . . .



that will teach you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, going furniture shopping today . . .


 I can't help but


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, going furniture shopping today . . .


Is that money burning a hole in her pocket?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh great, going furniture shopping today . . .



Bunk beds collapse?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Dont fergit matching duct tape for later repairs





blood on the ground said:


> that will teach you!





Keebs said:


> I can't help but





kracker said:


> Is that money burning a hole in her pocket?






She's been wanting a new bedroom suite for the guest room for awhile, guess today's the day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Whats for lunch


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Big city bound, I get to go to the Dr. today. 

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Big city bound, I get to go to the Dr. today.
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



Get ya a treat whilst yer ramblin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch



whazup mud? salad fer lunch..


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Get ya a treat whilst yer ramblin


It'll have to be non-alcoholic


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch


Some kind of "chicken rice-a-roni" stuff (not bad) and fresh veggies marinated in Zesty *I*talian.......


kracker said:


> Big city bound, I get to go to the Dr. today.
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


 DQ today?  OH, try a Zaxby's choc milkshake, they're pretty good too!
 for a good check up!


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Some kind of "chicken rice-a-roni" stuff (not bad) and fresh veggies marinated in Zesty *I*talian.......
> 
> DQ today?  OH, try a Zaxby's choc milkshake, they're pretty good too!
> for a good check up!


Thanks Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmmmm . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

cheater deer sketti an fresh peas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Some kind of "chicken rice-a-roni" stuff (not bad) and fresh veggies marinated in Zesty *I*talian.......
> 
> DQ today?  OH, try a Zaxby's choc milkshake, they're pretty good too!
> for a good check up!



Heck, I went 5 miles out of my way today to get a chick fil a, just to make a gay person mad....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

buffaloed chicken fingers from Zaxby's


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, I went 5 miles out of my way today to get a chick fil a, just to make a gay person mad....



thats my boy


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to fry some green tomatoes and grab a beer.

If this dog will move..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, I went 5 miles out of my way today to get a chick fil a, just to make a gay person mad....


 good fer you!


mudracing101 said:


> buffaloed chicken fingers from Zaxby's


wimpy? tongue torch? extreme??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Forehead sweating,.... man that was some good chicken


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, I went 5 miles out of my way today to get a chick fil a, just to make a gay person mad....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> I'm going to fry some green tomatoes and grab a beer.
> 
> If this dog will move..



I herd dat  Have I mentioned I like you biggirl 



mudracing101 said:


> Forehead sweating,.... man that was some good chicken



Seal of approval is singed nose hairs after the first belch


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


>



hope the reports good man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, I went 5 miles out of my way today to get a chick fil a, just to make a gay person mad....







I'm mad .


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat  Have I mentioned I like you biggirl





You've mentioned it a few times. ;]
No worries, it's kinda hard not too.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm mad .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good fer you!
> 
> wimpy? tongue torch? extreme??


Wimmpy??????????????? what do you think, you know me better than that.


Megs840 said:


> I'm going to fry some green tomatoes and grab a beer.
> 
> If this dog will move..


Love me some fried maters and beer



kracker said:


>



Hey, hows the daughter liken T-town


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm mad .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, hows the daughter liken T-town


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wimmpy??????????????? what do you think, you know me better than that.
> Love me some fried maters and beer
> 
> 
> ...



She sorta kinda likes it. I think she'll like it a lot more this fall when there are more people at school and the dorms fill up. She's had a whole 4 person dorm room to herself this summer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> She sorta kinda likes it. I think she'll like it a lot more this fall when there are more people at school and the dorms fill up. She's had a whole 4 person dorm room to herself this summer.



I was curious cause around here theres not much for young people to do. Not much at all.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dang it was hot out there on that mower. 

Almost makes a feller want to open up a cold


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang it was hot out there on that mower.
> 
> Almost makes a feller want to open up a cold



How old did yer ailin grandpa live to be Sterlo


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How old did yer ailin grandpa live to be Sterlo



Huh ? Did I miss something ?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I was curious cause around here theres not much for young people to do. Not much at all.


 that's why they go to Albany & Valdosta............


Sterlo58 said:


> Dang it was hot out there on that mower.
> 
> Almost makes a feller want to open up a cold


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Just stoppin' in. Gotta a pile of housework to do. Doc has me on some new pills for migraine prevention and it's givin' me the extra energy boost he claimed it would. Maybe a bit too good. I'm feeling a bit jittery and can't sit still. Oh well, at least things are gettin' done.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang it was hot out there on that mower.
> 
> Almost makes a feller want to open up a cold



you cant cut grass without drankin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's why they go to Albany & Valdosta............



 just how much gas money they got


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Huh ? Did I miss something ?





Sterlo58 said:


> My grandaddy took a shot of blackberry brandy for his "ailments". Chewed tobacco too. He sho must have had a lot of ailments.





Hankus said:


> How long did he live?



mebbe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I herd dat  Have I mentioned I like you biggirl
> 
> 
> 
> Seal of approval is singed nose hairs after the first belch





Megs840 said:


> You've mentioned it a few times. ;]
> No worries, it's kinda hard not too.








Oh my, sounds like my nephew is in dire need of some BLT'S . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just stoppin' in. Gotta a pile of housework to do. Doc has me on some new pills for migraine prevention and it's givin' me the extra energy boost he claimed it would. Maybe a bit too good. I'm feeling a bit jittery and can't sit still. Oh well, at least things are gettin' done.



Im gettin behind on my chores..............



mudracing101 said:


> you cant cut grass without drankin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just stoppin' in. Gotta a pile of housework to do. Doc has me on some new pills for migraine prevention and it's givin' me the extra energy boost he claimed it would. Maybe a bit too good. I'm feeling a bit jittery and can't sit still. Oh well, at least things are gettin' done.



Hey miss plum.  Just drank you a few monster drinks and a handfull of Aleve. It will do the same thing.  Probly cheaper than the scrips too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my, sounds like my nephew is in dire need of some BLT'S . . .



Yeah he does!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just stoppin' in. Gotta a pile of housework to do. Doc has me on some new pills for migraine prevention and it's givin' me the extra energy boost he claimed it would. Maybe a bit too good. I'm feeling a bit jittery and can't sit still. Oh well, at least things are gettin' done.


 I think........... hope the *extra* wears off a little, that doesn't sound real good, but use it while ya got it!


mudracing101 said:


> just how much gas money they got


 true, long time ago gas weren't as expensive & we uuuhh, I mean, they would pile into a couple cars & trucks & take off.............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss plum.  Just drank you a few monster drinks and a handfull of Aleve. It will do the same thing.  Probly cheaper than the scrips too.



 Sadly, I have chronic migraines. So I've taken every over the counter relief ever made to try and help. But it would DEFINITELY be cheaper than what I had to pay for the medicine. Ouch!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> mebbe



Oh yeah...almost forgot. It finally killed him at 76 years old. 

My grandma smoked up until she was 80. It finally killed her at 97.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sadly, I have chronic migraines. So I've taken every over the counter relief ever made to try and help. But it would DEFINITELY be cheaper than what I had to pay for the medicine. Ouch!



Dang I'm glad I don't have migraines. I have a friend who goes to a migraine specialist and gets shots in her scalp for migraines.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think........... hope the *extra* wears off a little, that doesn't sound real good, but use it while ya got it!
> 
> true, long time ago gas weren't as expensive & we uuuhh, I mean, they would pile into a couple cars & trucks & take off.............



Keebs , i have some bad news


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think........... hope the *extra* wears off a little, that doesn't sound real good, but use it while ya got it!



He told me to expect it to take up to 4 weeks to get used to the new meds. I'm still on week one. So I'll be patient. I have to take a 25 mg pill at bedtime for the first two weeks, then bump it up to 50mg at bedtime from then on. I'll *just* make it past the 4 week time before school starts....so it should be in my system good and working to keep those evil....uh.....headaches away


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sadly, I have chronic migraines. So I've taken every over the counter relief ever made to try and help. But it would DEFINITELY be cheaper than what I had to pay for the medicine. Ouch!





Contact Dr. Quack.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang I'm glad I don't have migraines. I have a friend who goes to a migraine specialist and gets shots in her scalp for migraines.....



Never heard of that. But, just to show you that every med is tried....the current script is actually an anti-depressant. So, at least I'll be happy if anything


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Contact Dr. Quack.



One of these days I will. I'm sure he's got something that will help with my aches and pains


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh yeah...almost forgot. It finally killed him at 76 years old.
> 
> My grandma smoked up until she was 80. It finally killed her at 97.



I kinda figgered they died young 



mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i have some bad news



Give up drinkin 



Nicodemus said:


> Contact Dr. Quack.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I kinda figgered they died young
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No , not that bad


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i have some bad news





Sugar Plum said:


> He told me to expect it to take up to 4 weeks to get used to the new meds. I'm still on week one. So I'll be patient. I have to take a 25 mg pill at bedtime for the first two weeks, then bump it up to 50mg at bedtime from then on. I'll *just* make it past the 4 week time before school starts....so it should be in my system good and working to keep those evil....uh.....headaches away


 it does it's magic for ya!


Nicodemus said:


> Contact Dr. Quack.


  hushyomouth!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No , not that bad


~whew~ what then?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No , not that bad



man gives up drinkin will end up scratchin coins for big macs


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im gettin behind on my chores..............



You'd better get back to it! 



Keebs said:


> it does it's magic for ya!



Thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i have some bad news


_*WHAT?????*_​


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~whew~ what then?



I've been busy workin on my new boat and kinda wasnt payin attention to the figs and between the birds and wasps....... well they aint much left.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been busy workin on my new boat and kinda wasnt payin attention to the figs and between the birds and wasps....... well they aint much left.


 gawd, is that all??  No worries, Granma has me some put up, don't fret it none!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You'd better get back to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



easy woman Im hurt


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been busy_* workin on my new boat*_ and kinda wasnt payin attention to the figs and between the birds and wasps....... well they aint much left.


 wait, NEW boat??????? uuuummm, when we leavin???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been busy workin on my new boat and kinda wasnt payin attention to the figs and between the birds and wasps....... well they aint much left.



You had me all worried bout FIGS  






all this layed up is makin me an old nag


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> easy woman Im hurt



Soooo...what are you sayin'? I need to take it easy on you?  

Ok Gimpy.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been busy workin on my new boat and kinda wasnt payin attention to the figs and between the birds and wasps....... well they aint much left.



I managed to put up 3 batches of Fig preserves, went to pick round 4 and there are GIANT beetles all over the dang tree! In every ripe fig, there's a huge beetle sticking it's ugly head in!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You had me all worried bout FIGS





Sugar Plum said:


> Soooo...what are you sayin'? I need to take it easy on you?
> 
> Ok Gimpy.....





Sugar Plum said:


> I managed to put up 3 batches of Fig preserves, went to pick round 4 and there are GIANT beetles all over the dang tree! In every ripe fig, there's a huge beetle sticking it's ugly head in!!


 oh nooooo!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've been busy workin on my new boat and kinda wasnt payin attention to the figs and between the birds and wasps....... well they aint much left.



You bringing that new boat up and hanging out on da cove with us soon?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Contact Dr. Quack.










Sugar Plum said:


> One of these days I will. I'm sure he's got something that will help with my aches and pains






Dr. Quack will alleviate ALL yo aches and pains . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Soooo...what are you sayin'? I need to take it easy on you?
> 
> Ok Gimpy.....



Be sweet to Hanky


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

How come everbody whoopin` me for?? Huh?? All I done was give good advice!!   

Grrrr...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wait, NEW boat??????? uuuummm, when we leavin???



Its a 2 man boat.....no seats fer wemonz


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How come everbody whoopin` me for?? Huh?? All I done was give good advice!!
> 
> Grrrr...


 you just looked like you needed it..............   rrrrG! yourself!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Its a 2 man boat.....no seats fer wemonz


 Excuse me?????????


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Excuse me?????????



You cropdusting again???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> How come everbody whoopin` me for?? Huh?? All I done was give good advice!!
> 
> Grrrr...



Some dont understand good advice


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you just looked like you needed it..............   rrrrG! yourself!





Me??    I`m the most innercent feller you will ever find!!  I ain`t did nothin`!!    See, look at that smile.   look into these eyes...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Excuse me?????????



your heard me....... 

you ready mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You cropdusting again???


 no, hdm03 was thru here a few minutes ago...........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> your heard me.......
> 
> you ready mud?


we'll see about this, *mister*!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Me??    I`m the most innercent feller you will ever find!!  I ain`t did nothin`!!    See, look at that smile.   look into these eyes...



AAAWWWW


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Me??    I`m the most innercent feller you will ever find!!  I ain`t did nothin`!!    See, look at that smile.   look into these eyes...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya`ll `scuse me. I gotta go run inventory on the "fish" in my ice chest...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we'll see about this, *mister*!



Mud only has 2 man stuff like ..the 2 man sleepin bag and a 2 man tent... you could prolly go huntin with him, his deer stand is a buddy stand! will that werk?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Watch it keebs, he might be tryin to grin you down.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll `scuse me. I gotta go run inventory on the "fish" in my ice chest...


 I hope these don't make as much noise as those you had the other day!


blood on the ground said:


> Mud only has 2 man stuff like ..the 2 man sleepin bag and a 2 man tent... you could prolly go huntin with him, his deer stand is a buddy stand! will that werk?


iain'ttalkintoyounomo~stompingoffslipstyle~pouting~


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it keebs, he might be tryin to grin you down.


ohlawdno!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You bringing that new boat up and hanging out on da cove with us soon?


I aint sure , thats a pretty good haul . 


blood on the ground said:


> Its a 2 man boat.....no seats fer wemonz


Wrong its a 1 man 2 wemmenz boat


blood on the ground said:


> your heard me.......
> 
> you ready mud?


I aint getting into this one


blood on the ground said:


> Mud only has 2 man stuff like ..the 2 man sleepin bag and a 2 man tent... you could prolly go huntin with him, his deer stand is a buddy stand! will that werk?



I do have a buddy stand ........... but its usually a female with me, the wifey or daughter.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You cropdusting again???





Keebs said:


> no, hdm03 was thru here a few minutes ago...........



Sorry about that; it just kind of slipped out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wrong its a 1 man 2 wemmenz boat
> I aint getting into this one
> I do have a buddy stand ........... but its usually a female with me, the wifey or daughter.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Sorry about that; it just kind of slipped out


sbd


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sbd












My page


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> My page


Silent But Deadly


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Silent But Deadly



That's me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Shewwwww!!! I shoulda just stuck to mowin grass. Had every intention of doing just that, but got up to the old home place and realized undergrowth, briars, small trees, shrubbery, wisteria, privet, etc., was starting to get a foot hold. I started attacking it, and before I knew it had hand cut and pulled 2 full heaping truckloads.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shewwwww!!! I shoulda just stuck to mowin grass. Had every intention of doing just that, but got up to the old home place and realized undergrowth, briars, small trees, shrubbery, wisteria, privet, etc., was starting to get a foot hold. I started attacking it, and before I knew it had hand cut and pulled 2 full heaping truckloads.


 Dang, Chief!  Time to rest a spell!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> iain'ttalkintoyounomo~stompingoffslipstyle~pouting~



Pfft ... i got SCHOOLED in the art of pouting by my niece last week.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 24, 2012)

Afternoon everybody.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Pfft ... i got SCHOOLED in the art of pouting by my niece last week.


yeah? do tell!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Afternoon everybody.


 Hey Bobby!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heck, I went 5 miles out of my way today to get a chick fil a, just to make a gay person mad....





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm mad .



Y'all can make up later!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch it keebs, he might be tryin to grin you down.


hush up messican 


Keebs said:


> I hope these don't make as much noise as those you had the other day!
> 
> iain'ttalkintoyounomo~stompingoffslipstyle~pouting~
> 
> ohlawdno!


what........that hurtz


mudracing101 said:


> I aint sure , thats a pretty good haul .
> 
> Wrong its a 1 man 2 wemmenz boat
> 
> ...


well now the truth comes out...


Keebs said:


>



not funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Chief!  Time to rest a spell!



Dats what I'm doin!! Gotta go back and pickup 2nd truckload though. Got 1st one down here off loaded onto burn pile. Grass isn't too bad yet anyway, it can wait for now. AC guy sposed to be comin to look at the unit up there, it's not working


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

I wanna drank


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Big city bound, I get to go to the Dr. today.
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHH MMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



Good luck bro!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Forehead sweating,.... man that was some good chicken



Sister is brangin me a BBQ sammich er two!!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Dang it was hot out there on that mower.
> 
> Almost makes a feller want to open up a cold



Tell me aboutit!!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Just stoppin' in. Gotta a pile of housework to do. Doc has me on some new pills for migraine prevention and it's givin' me the extra energy boost he claimed it would. Maybe a bit too good. I'm feeling a bit jittery and can't sit still. Oh well, at least things are gettin' done.



Honey Boo Boo Child!!! Dolla make me Holla!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my, sounds like my nephew is in dire need of some BLT'S . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dr. Quack will alleviate ALL yo aches and pains . . .



Does it require an overnight stay?  Or is it like herdin 'em on through? 



hdm03 said:


> Sorry about that; it just kind of slipped out



Tighten up Lil feller!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

How ya'll are?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How ya'll are?



What have ya heard??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How ya'll are?



depends



hdm03 said:


> What have ya heard??



an from who


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How ya'll are?



 'bout wore out !!! Medicatin direckly!! 

How you is??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

See what happens when I get bored

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7066883&posted=1#post7066883

I need entertainment


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hush up messican
> 
> what........that hurtz
> 
> ...


 yes it was!


Jeff C. said:


> Dats what I'm doin!! Gotta go back and pickup 2nd truckload though. Got 1st one down here off loaded onto burn pile. Grass isn't too bad yet anyway, it can wait for now. AC guy sposed to be comin to look at the unit up there, it's not working





pstrahin said:


> How ya'll are?





hdm03 said:


> What have ya heard??


 you fergot the 


Hankus said:


> an from who


 an that too!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dr. Quack will alleviate ALL yo aches and pains . . .



  Hmmm...maybe I need to re-think this.....



Hankus said:


> Be sweet to Hanky





ONLY cause you're hurtin' 



Jeff C. said:


> Honey Boo Boo Child!!! Dolla make me Holla!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

I posted a pic fer the cleanin crew


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> ONLY cause you're hurtin'



I said sweet not easy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I said sweet not easy


 that what ya got..................... aaaahhhhnevermind.........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that what ya got..................... aaaahhhhnevermind.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

There`s some folks (not on this thread) that need to take a long hard look in the mirror. I swear...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s some folks (not on this thread) that need to take a long hard look in the mirror. I swear...


 I TOTALLY agree!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s some folks (not on this thread) that need to take a long hard look in the mirror. I swear...



I think I know what thread you just came from.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I posted a pic fer the cleanin crew



I wanna see pictures of the cleaning crew!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wanna see pictures of the cleaning crew!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wanna see pictures of the cleaning crew!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





ah yoo be funny lady.


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s some folks (not on this thread) that need to take a long hard look in the mirror. I swear...



But it hurts my eyes so 



pstrahin said:


> I wanna see pictures of the cleaning crew!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!


AWSOME!!!!!! Now, Let's Dance!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!



Good deal Kracker.  I know it has to feel good to be somewhat mobile!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!





Good to hear. Hope you`re on the road to recovery.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!



AWESOME


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2012)

Mud? You ridin wiff me today?????? 
If so, let's go!


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know how to mutlti quote so , thanks everybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!


Awesome



Keebs said:


> Mud? You ridin wiff me today??????
> If so, let's go!



Lets go.






Later ya'll


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 24, 2012)

5 o:clock somewhere    fo fiddy ate


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

feedin up sucked


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wanna see pictures of the cleaning crew!



The WoW calendar thread is over yonder.   

Evening all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

evenin gobble


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The WoW calendar thread is over yonder.
> 
> Evening all.



Yeah, and it's gonna get me hurt...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, and it's gonna get me hurt...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



Reckon I need to apply for the witless protection program?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon I need to apply for the witless protection program?



mebbe


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Would ya'll believe i just got a call from a pakistani/Indian?( couldn't understand half of what she said) wanting to know if THEY could count on my vote for the T-splost referendum? 
I told her "i like pudding" and hung up.


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Would ya'll believe i just got a call from a pakistani/Indian?( couldn't understand half of what she said) wanting to know if THEY could count on my vote for the T-splost referendum?
> I told her "i like pudding" and hung up.



I certainly voted against it today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well....



awful deep subject.......mite as well drink it into proportion


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> I certainly voted against it today.



I vote NO as well. We already have several splost that have squandered the monies. I'm not voting for another tax hike for ANY reason voluntarily.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 24, 2012)

Y'all are gonna miss me when I'm gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Y'all are gonna miss me when I'm gone.



I've been eatin Baklava practicing for the big day..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Y'all are gonna miss me when I'm gone.



I sure will, Phillip.
 You leaving?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> awful deep subject.......mite as well drink it into proportion



Gonna have a beer and think on the subject fo a bit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Y'all are gonna miss me when I'm gone.



yep 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gonna have a beer and think on the subject fo a bit



Sounds like a fine plan


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2012)

and the "Why are posters getting axed?" thread from 2005 gets axed.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fine plan



I'll either figure it out or pass out tryin'


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> and the "Why are posters getting axed?" thread from 2005 gets axed.



Its been on borowed time for some time now


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> and the "Why are posters getting axed?" thread from 2005 gets axed.



old news anyway.......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'll either figure it out or pass out tryin'



That should be proudly displayed under yer name for ID purposes


----------



## pbradley (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Y'all are gonna miss me when I'm gone.



Apologies, guys. I have no idea why I posted this in this particular thread.  

I must be more tired tonight than I thought.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Apologies, guys. I have no idea why I posted this in this particular thread.
> 
> I must be more tired tonight than I thought.



Hit the buffet late on the exit side  Cuts way down on the chase


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Apologies, guys. I have no idea why I posted this in this particular thread.
> 
> I must be more tired tonight than I thought.



You know that Bloomberg knows that you're heading his way and he's gonna put you in the pokey for being a second amendment proponent and drinking bigger than 16 oz. drinks...


----------



## pbradley (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know that Bloomberg knows that you're heading his way and he's gonna put you in the pokey for being a second amendment proponent and drinking bigger than 16 oz. drinks...



He may get me, but it won't be for that. Every time we head north, I got one guy in the crew keeps hollering he wants 5 minutes alone with Bloomberg.


----------



## kracker (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> He may get me, but it won't be for that. Every time we head north, I got one guy in the crew keeps hollering he wants 5 minutes alone with Bloomberg.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> He may get me, but it won't be for that. Every time we head north, I got one guy in the crew keeps hollering he wants 5 minutes alone with Bloomberg.



Nobody we know Im sure


----------



## pbradley (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nobody we know Im sure



Wanna bet?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Wanna bet?



Nope


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Mebbe I'll hang here whilst the beer snobs worry over my admitted taste for cheap beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe I'll hang here whilst the beer snobs worry over my admitted taste for cheap beer



'crew'em !!!  drinkin some now......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 'crew'em !!!  drinkin some now......



Me too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Whoo Hooo! I'm in a walking boot!!



Duuuuuuuude!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Would ya'll believe i just got a call from a pakistani/Indian?( couldn't understand half of what she said) wanting to know if THEY could count on my vote for the T-splost referendum?
> I told her "i like pudding" and hung up.




  



pbradley said:


> Y'all are gonna miss me when I'm gone.



Already miss ya!! 



pbradley said:


> Apologies, guys. I have no idea why I posted this in this particular thread.
> 
> I must be more tired tonight than I thought.



Still gonna miss ya!!


----------



## pbradley (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Already miss ya!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still gonna miss ya!!



Why? Do you know something I don't?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Wanna bet?



I told you not to hire idjits out of the political forum..


----------



## pbradley (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you not to hire idjits out of the political forum..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

pbradley said:


> Why? Do you know something I don't?



My answer is, "I don't know!", so I guess not.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey C I thrown ya up a III song to try on  We'll play that un on the bose next run


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey C I thrown ya up a III song to try on  We'll play that un on the bose next run



10-4!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 24, 2012)

Evening folks....


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Long but slow day at work ... need one of those erry once in a while i guess. Time for a hot meal, hot shower and bed... long day all around today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Long but slow day at work ... need one of those erry once in a while i guess. Time for a hot meal, hot shower and bed... long day all around today.



Hey Slam, you got all your parts today?


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Slam, you got all your parts today?



Yeah everything is still there and accounted for. Was extra careful with my digits today, dang nail is still purpleish.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 24, 2012)

my girlfreind is gonna be on crutches for a while torn ligaments in her knee


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 25, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my girlfreind is gonna be on crutches for a while torn ligaments in her knee



Third thing that came to mind, hope she takes care of it and gets better soon.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Mornin peoples.....It's middle of the week!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2012)

GOOD MORNING KYBowhunter.  You are up early for sure this morning.

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now where is that fresh cup of coffee from Gobblin???  Sure hope that everyone has a productive day and tries their best to stay cool.  I am trying my best to help you by supplying nice cool thoughts to you.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning drivelers...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Mornin KYBO, EE, and Les!! Have a good Hump day!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 25, 2012)

Mornin Everybody!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 25, 2012)

Mornin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING KYBowhunter.  You are up early for sure this morning.
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now where is that fresh cup of coffee from Gobblin???  Sure hope that everyone has a productive day and tries their best to stay cool.  I am trying my best to help you by supplying nice cool thoughts to you.


man that pic is better than cwoffee...mornin sir


Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers...


mernin les


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KYBO, EE, and Les!! Have a good Hump day!!


mernin jeff


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody!


mernin fishin bro


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.



get ta werk so you can go huntin


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Saw this and it reminded me of this crew around here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning y'all.



Mornin....How's that boot??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peoples.....It's middle of the week!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.





Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers...





Jeff C. said:


> Have a good Hump day!!





pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.


 


blood on the ground said:


> man that pic is better than cwoffee...mornin sir
> mernin les
> mernin jeff
> mernin fishin bro
> get ta werk so you can go huntin





kracker said:


> Morning y'all.


 so tickled 'bout your news!!!
Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Saw this and it reminded me of this crew around here...


Crew? Heck, they all can be me at any given moment! Come to think of it, I know some others like that too!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry I have been out of the mix lately but who all is going to drive up to the Blast weekend after next?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> so tickled 'bout your news!!!
> Mornin Ya'll!








 Coffee is failin me today, may need another cup....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin peoples.....It's middle of the week!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING KYBowhunter.  You are up early for sure this morning.
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now where is that fresh cup of coffee from Gobblin???  Sure hope that everyone has a productive day and tries their best to stay cool.  I am trying my best to help you by supplying nice cool thoughts to you.





Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers...





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin KYBO, EE, and Les!! Have a good Hump day!!





pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin.





blood on the ground said:


> man that pic is better than cwoffee...mornin sir
> 
> mernin les
> 
> ...





kracker said:


> Morning y'all.





Keebs said:


> so tickled 'bout your news!!!
> Mornin Ya'll!





GOOD MORNING  hump day


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee is failin me today, may need another cup....


Here ya go!


mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING  hump day


 show off!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sorry I have been out of the mix lately but who all is going to drive up to the Blast weekend after next?



Not 100% as of yet, but more than likely!!



mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING  hump day



Mudroooo!! 



Keebs said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> show off!



Ain't been too long since I had a few of those.....coffe is havin to compete 



Les Miles said:


>



Empty a few of those on the tongue and swaller might wake me up!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....How's that boot??


I like it! Gotta build my strength back up now.


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> * so tickled 'bout your news!!!*Mornin Ya'll!


Thanks Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> show off!


You know me


Les Miles said:


>


 Mustard Bro



Jeff C. said:


> Not 100% as of yet, but more than likely!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeffro!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> I like it! Gotta build my strength back up now.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> I like it! Gotta build my strength back up now.


 Good Deal, are you getting re-hab or doing it on your own?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

Day shift SUCKS >>>


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Crew? Heck, they all can be me at any given moment! Come to think of it, I know some others like that too!


we need more info... aint no one on here bipolorized 


mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING  hump day


mornin mud howudoin?


kracker said:


> I like it! Gotta build my strength back up now.


EAT MORE BACON!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Day shift SUCKS >>>



you got that right....tooo many CHIEFS


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day shift SUCKS >>>



Bless yo heart...


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal, are you getting re-hab or doing it on your own?


On my own. When he put it on I was using a walker in his office, he kept telling me to put more weight on it. I asked him if I needed to use a walker and/or cane at home and his reply was "soon as you feel comfortable put the walker down and walk on the boot". 

I'm taking him at his word.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day shift SUCKS >>>


Work sucks


blood on the ground said:


> we need more info... aint no one on here bipolorized
> 
> mornin mud howudoin?
> 
> ...



good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day shift SUCKS >>>



Not for dribblin 



kracker said:


> On my own. When he put it on I was using a walker in his office, he kept telling me to put more weight on it. I asked him if I needed to use a walker and/or cane at home and his reply was "soon as you feel comfortable put the walker down and walk on the boot".
> 
> I'm taking him at his word.



Great news kracker!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day shift SUCKS >>>


 can't run the loader like ya want, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> we need more info... aint no one on here bipolorized


 who tole you that?


kracker said:


> On my own. When he put it on I was using a walker in his office, he kept telling me to put more weight on it. I asked him if I needed to use a walker and/or cane at home and his reply was "soon as you feel comfortable put the walker down and walk on the boot".
> 
> I'm taking him at his word.


Well, all I'll say is, take it one step at a time........ literally!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2012)

Morning all...happy hump day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't run the loader like ya want, huh?
> 
> who tole you that?
> 
> Well, all I'll say is, take it one step at a time........ literally!



 One step and you really haven't gone anywhere!! 

Not @ your expense kracker!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...happy hump day!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...happy hump day!


 Hi there!


Jeff C. said:


> One step and you really haven't gone anywhere!!
> 
> Not @ your expense kracker!!


 don't be me when I'm trying to help da boy out!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi there!
> 
> don't be me when I'm trying to help da boy out!



 i knew that was coming


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can't run the loader like ya want, huh?
> 
> who tole you that?
> 
> Well, all I'll say is, take it one step at a time........ literally!


Dead eye eddy..........


boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...happy hump day!



 ima humpin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> i knew that was coming





blood on the ground said:


> Dead eye eddy..........


 and you believed him??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi there!
> 
> don't be me when I'm trying to help da boy out!



So am I, I want him to take two!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't get motivated to go back up to the old home place just yet, feel like I've been run over by a truck from yesterday.....



On another note, I've got my Oct-Nov schedule for WWE, it's loaded up  but still have squat as of yet for Aug-Sept, come on college football  Probably my longest dry spell ever this year 

2nd cup of coffee is finally kickin in, Jaguar went back to bed, nobody to talk to


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So am I, I want him to take two!!


 at da same time???????? NOW look who needs a


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't get motivated to go back up to the old home place just yet, feel like I've been run over by a truck from yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, since you need sumthin to do, make one of these...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> at da same time???????? NOW look who needs a



No, that would be a HOP!!  I just want him to actually get from point A-point B, which typically requires two steps, not halfway 



Keebs said:


> Here, since you need sumthin to do, make one of these...........



That's MizT's dept.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No, that would be a HOP!!  I just want him to actually get from point A-point B, which typically requires two steps, not halfway
> 
> 
> 
> That's MizT's dept.


 you want the boy to HOP around??? Are you CRAZY!?!?!?!?
 Don't try that with me, I know for a FACT, you're purty dang good in the kitchen too!  It's a Brownie Sundae Cheesecake, your schmoo posted a link on FB........... I gotta try one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

<<< Chick Fil A biscuit....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> <<< Chick Fil A biscuit....






I'm mad >>>>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you want the boy to HOP around??? Are you CRAZY!?!?!?!?
> Don't try that with me, I know for a FACT, you're purty dang good in the kitchen too!  It's a Brownie Sundae Cheesecake, your schmoo posted a link on FB........... I gotta try one!



Not really, but it would be better than what he's been having to endure 

That thing looks delish!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm mad >>>>



Me too....wish I had one!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm mad >>>>



Tell her to wake up then...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Wonder if Hanky is hobblin around today?? Anyone heard from him


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not really, but it would be better than what he's been having to endure
> 
> That thing looks delish!!


 Don't it though?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her to wake up then...


 Mornin, shuggums!


Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Hanky is hobblin around today?? Anyone heard from him


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

cheekun liverz mashed taterz and greeeen beanz....good to the last drop!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cheekun liverz mashed taterz and greeeen beanz....good to the last drop!





Mmmmmmm!!




Fried venison cubed steak, fresh peas and okra, smashed taters, sweet corn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U B eatin good also!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Well...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, who's got the next one?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

it's


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

about


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

time


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

to...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

lock


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

this


----------



## kracker (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good!
Butterbeans, taters and onions, maters, cornbread and apple pie.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

one


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

down


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

Prolly gonna be left-over messican!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Still unlocked???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Sup Mill?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mods must be asleep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

Y'all be careful over in the PF, and I guess the Sports Forum. Apparently some folks get nervous when you start talkin about a specific little furry critter...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yall gonna get in trouble


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mods must be asleep



Or at the beach with their girlyfriends


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yall gonna get in trouble



Who???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Majic time


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Majic time



Magicians are dumb as an empty packet of mustard. Just saying...


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



You here to cropdust again???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

They are going wild up in here


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> They are going wild up in here



Who is "they"???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Who is "they"???


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

You know its past 1000, now get back to your new driveler


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sup Mill?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You here to cropdust again???



Not until I eat some runch


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You know its past 1000, now get back to your new driveler


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Not until I eat some runch



You too, git


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



You been doing okay Quack?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wheres a mod when you need one


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You too, git



You campaigning for Mod status??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You been doing okay Quack?






S.O.S. . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You campaigning for Mod status??


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres a mod when you need one



Nick is off getting his mani-pedi and facial

Pigmy is off changing diapers

PBradley is hiding from all his potential wives

Slip is off smashing his other finger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> S.O.S. . .



Does that mean you need help? or are you putting in your lunch order?


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> S.O.S. . .



I got a secret to tell you...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Still open,


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Still open,



We going for another page?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> We going for another page?



Not me , just trying to help the mods out, and keep ya'll out of here.


----------

